# World Highways Rank



## MirageBistro

Explain everything you think about this.
Post pictures, comments, and posts.
Everyone is welcome


----------



## Handsome

the length of Expressways
1.US
2.China


----------



## MirageBistro

More more!


----------



## diz

1. United States 6,406,296.00 km 
2. India 3,319,644.00 km 
3. Brazil 1,724,929.00 km 
4. Canada 1,408,800.00 km 
5. China 1,402,698.00 km 
6. Japan 1,161,894.00 km 
7. France 894,000.00 km 
8. Australia 811,603.00 km 
9. Spain 663,795.00 km 
10. Russia 532,393.00 km 
11. Italy 479,688.00 km 
12. Turkey 385,960.00 km 
13. United Kingdom 371,913.00 km 
14. Poland 364,656.00 km 
15. South Africa 362,099.00 km 
16. Indonesia 342,700.00 km 
17. Mexico 329,532.00 km 
18. Pakistan 254,410.00 km 
19. Germany 230,735.00 km 
20. Argentina 215,471.00 km 
21. Sweden 212,402.00 km 
22. Bangladesh 207,486.00 km 
*23. Philippines 201,994.00 km * 
24. Austria 200,000.00 km 
25. Romania 198,603.00 km


----------



## MirageBistro

amazing it is


----------



## kaunaz

dizflip said:


> 1. United States 6,406,296.00 km
> 2. India 3,319,644.00 km
> 3. Brazil 1,724,929.00 km
> 4. Canada 1,408,800.00 km
> 5. China 1,402,698.00 km
> 6. Japan 1,161,894.00 km
> 7. France 894,000.00 km
> 8. Australia 811,603.00 km
> 9. Spain 663,795.00 km
> 10. Russia 532,393.00 km
> 11. Italy 479,688.00 km
> 12. Turkey 385,960.00 km
> 13. United Kingdom 371,913.00 km
> 14. Poland 364,656.00 km
> 15. South Africa 362,099.00 km
> 16. Indonesia 342,700.00 km
> 17. Mexico 329,532.00 km
> 18. Pakistan 254,410.00 km
> 19. Germany 230,735.00 km
> 20. Argentina 215,471.00 km
> 21. Sweden 212,402.00 km
> 22. Bangladesh 207,486.00 km
> *23. Philippines 201,994.00 km *
> 24. Austria 200,000.00 km
> 25. Romania 198,603.00 km


:hahaha: Such an idiot could create such stupid rank? :bash:


----------



## MirageBistro

kaunaz said:


> :hahaha: Such an idiot could create such stupid rank? :bash:


NO bad words, especially on one person.


----------



## sisig

kaunaz said:


> :hahaha: Such an idiot could create such stupid rank? :bash:


why is it stupid? :hm:


----------



## globocentric

i do not believe that philipinnes has 200000 km of expressways or else the country will not have so many people that live below the poverty line


----------



## MirageBistro

globocentric said:


> i do not believe that philipinnes has 200000 km of expressways or else the country will not have so many people that live below the poverty line


Have you even been there smart-guy?
You think its like Vietnam or burma with all temples and no skyscrapers?


----------



## kaunaz

Probably someone dreamed these numbers. How it can be that France has quadruble more than Germany: 894,000.00 vs. 230,735.00  And Austria has almost same number of "highways" like Germany, bu we know that Germany is like 4 Austrias by area. And there are many more "strange" numbers that didn't are in reality.


----------



## hetfield85

I prefer a highway rank in term of highway quality like the German Autobahn not the length of highways


----------



## MirageBistro

hetfield85 said:


> I prefer a highway rank in term of highway quality like the German Autobahn not the length of highways


Now that is true!  Germany, powerful and rich.


----------



## Handsome

*How many kilometers Highways(at least 4 lanes)does your country have?*

How many kilometers Highways (at least 4 lanes) does your country have?


----------



## Alargule

You lazy or something? With a little googling around on the net you can find the answer to that question.


----------



## Handsome

OK,
the rank of Highways(at least 4 lanes)

The world:230,000 kilometers

1.USA:90,000 kilometers
2.China(mainland):40,000 kilometers
3.Canada:16,500 kilometers
4.Germany:11,000 kilometers
5.France:10,000 kilometers


----------



## beta29

These numbers are definately wrong....If you just look at Germany and so on..

@Miragebistro: yes, powerful maybe...but rich??? The quality of the "Autobahn" is not that good anymore...maybe in some parts. Germany hasn´t got enough money to renovate older parts... but anyway some new ones are under construction.


----------



## Æsahættr

globocentric said:


> i do not believe that philipinnes has 200000 km of expressways or else the country will not have so many people that live below the poverty line


 :crazy: 

It's ~25%, which is much lower than most developing countries. The 40% figure is 12 years old.

In the more developed part of the country, it is only 7-10%.

Urban expressways:




















































Rural expressways:


----------



## magestom

I have been to India, China, Japan and europe a lot. India does not have a lot of expressway. they are only starting to build now. Highways, the do have a lot.



dizflip said:


> 1. United States 6,406,296.00 km
> 2. India 3,319,644.00 km
> 3. Brazil 1,724,929.00 km
> 4. Canada 1,408,800.00 km
> 5. China 1,402,698.00 km
> 6. Japan 1,161,894.00 km
> 7. France 894,000.00 km
> 8. Australia 811,603.00 km
> 9. Spain 663,795.00 km
> 10. Russia 532,393.00 km
> 11. Italy 479,688.00 km
> 12. Turkey 385,960.00 km
> 13. United Kingdom 371,913.00 km
> 14. Poland 364,656.00 km
> 15. South Africa 362,099.00 km
> 16. Indonesia 342,700.00 km
> 17. Mexico 329,532.00 km
> 18. Pakistan 254,410.00 km
> 19. Germany 230,735.00 km
> 20. Argentina 215,471.00 km
> 21. Sweden 212,402.00 km
> 22. Bangladesh 207,486.00 km
> *23. Philippines 201,994.00 km *
> 24. Austria 200,000.00 km
> 25. Romania 198,603.00 km


----------



## magestom

This???


dizflip said:


> 1. United States 6,406,296.00 km
> 2. India 3,319,644.00 km
> 3. Brazil 1,724,929.00 km
> 4. Canada 1,408,800.00 km
> 5. China 1,402,698.00 km
> 6. Japan 1,161,894.00 km
> 7. France 894,000.00 km
> 8. Australia 811,603.00 km
> 9. Spain 663,795.00 km
> 10. Russia 532,393.00 km
> 11. Italy 479,688.00 km
> 12. Turkey 385,960.00 km
> 13. United Kingdom 371,913.00 km
> 14. Poland 364,656.00 km
> 15. South Africa 362,099.00 km
> 16. Indonesia 342,700.00 km
> 17. Mexico 329,532.00 km
> 18. Pakistan 254,410.00 km
> 19. Germany 230,735.00 km
> 20. Argentina 215,471.00 km
> 21. Sweden 212,402.00 km
> 22. Bangladesh 207,486.00 km
> *23. Philippines 201,994.00 km *
> 24. Austria 200,000.00 km
> 25. Romania 198,603.00 km


----------



## Handsome

magestom said:


> This???


of course not.

first ,shoud define the highway

highway must have *at least 4 lanes*,and people cant walk through.

like this:


----------



## Handsome

OK,
the rank of Highways(at least 4 lanes)

The world:230,000 kilometers

1.USA:90,000 kilometers
2.China(mainland):40,000 kilometers
3.Canada:16,500 kilometers
4.Germany:11,000 kilometers
5.France:10,000 kilometers


----------



## gronier

2800 kilometres.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

this is a little stupid... because a big country has much more probability to have more than an small country.

btw: i dont know how many km of highways have my country... but have a lot of them, cause all the cities have highway connection.


----------



## Castle_Bravo

In Poland there are 550 km of Highways (40milion population)


----------



## magestom

Handsome said:


> of course not.
> 
> first ,shoud define the highway
> 
> highway must have *at least 4 lanes*,and people cant walk through.
> 
> like this:


So if this is what you mean do you mean expressway. Because this looks access controlled.


----------



## Æsahættr

^^
It's only in the USA(?) that people reffer to experessways as non-access controlled, but most poeple reffer to expressways as access controlled.


----------



## diz

globocentric said:


> i do not believe that philipinnes has 200000 km of expressways or else the country will not have so many people that live below the poverty line


ur just jelous. =P
Hell, filipinos live under the expressway..


----------



## diz

*NLEX: North Luzon Expressway*



















*Candaba Viaduct*
to get away from the "killer" sun, farmers have built their homes under the highway


----------



## Æsahættr

> ur just jelous. =P
> Hell, filipinos live under the expressway..


^^
Rofl! Hahahaha, that's so true.


----------



## diz

*SLEX: South Luzon Expressway*


----------



## diz

kaunaz said:


> :hahaha: Such an idiot could create such stupid rank? :bash:


i didnt make it. and how is it stupid?


----------



## diz

lotrfan55345 said:


> ^^
> Rofl! Hahahaha, that's so true.


what's true?


----------



## Æsahættr

The people that live under the expressways...


----------



## MirageBistro

Handsome said:


> OK,
> the rank of Highways(at least 4 lanes)
> 
> The world:230,000 kilometers
> 
> 1.USA:90,000 kilometers
> 2.China(mainland):40,000 kilometers
> 3.Canada:16,500 kilometers
> 4.Germany:11,000 kilometers
> 5.France:10,000 kilometers


Now why do you think FRANCE is in 5th???
What do you actually think? Its supposed to be better than that


----------



## OettingerCroat

*Expressway:* Defined as at a highway with at least two lanes and at least one shoulder. Must have a median between the two directions.

United States of America:
total: 6,407,637 km 
paved: 4,164,964 km (including 74,950 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 2,242,673 km (2004)

you guys want to find the number of EXPRESSWAYS, the underlined number above. The huge 6,000,000 km thing is simply the amount of highways, defined as "any important automobile transit route."

phillipines has very, very few kilometers of motorways. Not simply because it's not a wealthy country, but because there are 8200 islands in the country.

anyways back to the numbers:

United States of America:
total: 6,407,637 km 
paved: 4,164,964 km (including 74,950 km of expressways)
unpaved: 2,242,673 km (2004)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.5 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 8.25 km

People's Republic of China:
total: 1,809,829 km 
paved: 1,447,682 km (with at least 29,745 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 362,147 km (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .23 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 3.23 km

India:
total: 3,851,440 km 
paved: 2,411,001 km 
unpaved: 1,440,439 km (2002)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* no official data, but obviously lower than China
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* same as above

Canada:
total: 1,408,900 km 
paved: 497,342 km (including 16,906 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 911,558 km (2002)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 5.67 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 1.87 km

Russia:
total: 537,289 km 
paved: 362,133 km 
unpaved: 175,156 km (2001)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* Very low, might not even be 2,500 km of expressways in Russia. I'd say far below Indian levels.
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* same as above

Germany:
total: 231,581 km 
paved: 231,581 km (including 12,037 km of expressways) (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.6 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 37.14 km

France:
total: 891,290 km 
paved: 891,290 km (including 10,390 km of expressways) (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.8 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 20.4 km

United Kingdom:
total: 387,674 km 
paved: 387,674 km (including 3,523 km of expressways) (2004)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .667 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 16.67 km

Italy:
total: 479,688 km 
paved: 479,688 km (including 6,620 km of expressways) (1999)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.20 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 24.14 km

Spain:
total: 666,292 km 
paved: 659,629 km (including 12,009 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 6,663 km (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 3.375 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 27 km

Poland:
total: 423,997 km 
paved: 295,356 km (including 484 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 128,641 km (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .143 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 1.83 km

Romania:
total: 198,817 km 
paved: 60,043 km (including 228 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 138,774 km (2003) 
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .098 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* .957 km

Turkey:
total: 354,421 km 
paved: 147,404 km (including 1,883 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 207,017 km (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .261 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 2.44 km
**plz turks, do not come here and yell at me because "turkey actually has eleventy billion kilometers of expressways," im using CIA figures for all countries**

Greece:
total: 116,470 km 
paved: 106,920 km (including 880 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 9,550 km (1999)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.41 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 11.54 km
**same goes for you, greeks; just to calm you, i did the two calculations with 1,500 km of motorways because if I didn't hideously exaggerate the number, the way you guys always do, you'd complain**

the Netherlands:
total: 116,500 km 
paved: 104,850 km (including 2,235 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 11,650 km (1999)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.41 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 75 km

Belgium:
total: 149,757 km 
paved: 117,110 km (including 1,747 km of expressways) 
unpaved: 32,647 km (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.8 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 60 km

Denmark:
total: 71,847 km 
paved: 71,847 km (including 920 km of expressways) (2002)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.85 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 23.3 km

Czech Republic:
total: 127,672 km 
paved: 127,672 km (including 618 km of expressways) (2006)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .61 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* .802 km

Slovenia:
total: 38,400 km 
paved: 38,400 km (including 479 km of expressways) (2006)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.40 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 24.0 km

Croatia:
total: 28,588 km 
paved: 28,588 km (including 1,047 km of expressways) (2006)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.33 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 19.1 km

Austria:
total: 133,718 km 
paved: 133,718 km (including 1,677 km of expressways) (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.125 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 20.48 km

Switzerland:
total: 71,220 km 
paved: 71,220 km (including 1,726 of expressways) (2003)
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.4 km
*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 45


*TO SUMMARIZE:*

*WORLD:*
Nation with greatest amount of expressways: USA
Nation with most kilometers of expressways per capita: the Netherlands
Nation with highest density of expressway: the Netherlands
Nation with most expressways per entire GDP: Croatia
Major Global Power with LOWEST density of expressways: USA

*N. America (Canada, USA):*
km's per capita: Canada
density: Canada
km/GDP: Canada

*EU-15 Large Countries (UK, Germany, France, Italy, Spain):*
km's per capita: Spain
density: Germany
km/GDP: Spain

*EU-15 Little Countries (Belgium, Netherlands, Austria, Greece, Denmark, + Switzerland):*
km's per capita: the Netherlands
density: the Netherlands
^^ don't get too awed by the Netherlands, the country is flat as a board
km/GDP: Greece

*E. Europe (Croatia, Poland, Slovenia, Czech Republic, Romania, Turkey):*
km's per captia: Slovenia or Croatia
density: Slovenia
km/GDP: Croatia

yes i assembled this entire post myself.


----------



## Handsome

OettingerCroat said:


> *Expressway:* Defined as at a highway with at least two lanes and at least one shoulder. Must have a median between the two directions.
> 
> United States of America:
> total: 6,407,637 km
> paved: 4,164,964 km (including 74,950 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 2,242,673 km (2004)
> 
> you guys want to find the number of EXPRESSWAYS, the underlined number above. The huge 6,000,000 km thing is simply the amount of highways, defined as "any important automobile transit route."
> 
> phillipines has very, very few kilometers of motorways. Not simply because it's not a wealthy country, but because there are 8200 islands in the country.
> 
> anyways back to the numbers:
> 
> United States of America:
> total: 6,407,637 km
> paved: 4,164,964 km (including 74,950 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 2,242,673 km (2004)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.5 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 8.25 km
> 
> People's Republic of China:
> total: 1,809,829 km
> paved: 1,447,682 km (with at least 29,745 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 362,147 km (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .23 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 3.23 km
> 
> 
> 
> yes i assembled this entire post myself.


they are outdated,your data is 2003 data of China.China built 4543 kilometers expressways in 2004 and at least 5000+ kilometers expressways in 2005.

so,by the end of 2005,China has built about 41,000 kilometers expressways.(at least 4 lans)

*2004年，全国新增高速公路通车里程4543公里。*江苏、江西、甘肃、河南、福建和黑龙江六省全年新增高速公路通车里程均超过300公里。截至年底，全国除西藏自治区未通高速公路外，其他30个省（市、区）的高速公路里程均超过100公里。高速公路突破千公里的省（区、市）上升到16个。分别是：山东（3033公里）、广东（2519公里）、江苏（2423公里）、河南（1759公里）、四川（1758公里）、河北（1706公里）、辽宁（1637公里）、浙江（1475公里）、江西（1425公里）、湖北（1353公里）、山西（1347公里）、安徽（1294公里）、云南（1291公里）、湖南（1218公里）、广西（1157公里）和福建（1043公里）。


----------



## CborG

^^Please don't quote such big lists! It's annoying and a simple reply will perfectly do. 

According to that list my country, the Netherlands, has the densest network 75km per 1000km2 And we have 2346km highway, not 2235km


----------



## MirageBistro

Je vote pour la France! Leurs autoroutes urbaines sont longues et froid! :nocrook:


----------



## KB

MirageBistro said:


> Je vote pour la France! Leurs autoroutes urbaines sont longues et froid! :nocrook:


:lol

j'suis d'accord avec toi!! Et ils sont plus romantique aussi.


----------



## kaunaz

dizflip said:


> i didnt make it. and how is it stupid?


And I didn't say that you are that idiot. Probably the idiot dreamed the numbers of that rank.


----------



## invincible

That list just has a different definition of "highway" and is more similar to the definition used in Australia - where any major road between regional areas is known as a highway.

And Australia is so high on that list only because there are roads that cross the country passing a whole lot of nothing like this:


----------



## Giorgio

OettingerCroat said:


> yes i assembled this entire post myself.


Try usiong all from the same year stats.
And give us source for Croation stats because CIA says otherwise:

*Croatia*
total: 28,588 km
paved: 24,186 km (including 583 km of expressways)
unpaved: 4,402 km (2003)

You gave us this stat and claim that your source is World Fact Book:

Croatia:
total: 28,588 km
paved: 28,588 km (including 1,047 km of expressways) (2006)

----

Give us a break. Geez.


----------



## Macca-GC

dizflip said:


> 1. United States 6,406,296.00 km
> 2. India 3,319,644.00 km
> 3. Brazil 1,724,929.00 km
> 4. Canada 1,408,800.00 km
> 5. China 1,402,698.00 km
> 6. Japan 1,161,894.00 km
> 7. France 894,000.00 km
> 8. Australia 811,603.00 km
> 9. Spain 663,795.00 km
> 10. Russia 532,393.00 km
> 11. Italy 479,688.00 km
> 12. Turkey 385,960.00 km
> 13. United Kingdom 371,913.00 km
> 14. Poland 364,656.00 km
> 15. South Africa 362,099.00 km
> 16. Indonesia 342,700.00 km
> 17. Mexico 329,532.00 km
> 18. Pakistan 254,410.00 km
> 19. Germany 230,735.00 km
> 20. Argentina 215,471.00 km
> 21. Sweden 212,402.00 km
> 22. Bangladesh 207,486.00 km
> *23. Philippines 201,994.00 km *
> 24. Austria 200,000.00 km
> 25. Romania 198,603.00 km


Will everyone get off their bloody high horses over this list!!! Bloody Hell!!! Use your brains people!! Do you really think America has SIX MILLION KILOMETRES OF HIGHWAYS????? DO YOU REALLY THINK INDIA HAS THREE-POINT-THREE MILLION KILOMETRES OF HIGHWAYS??? Bloody Hell!!! Most people would be able to realise that those numbers are the TOTAL distance of roads in each country. bloody hell!


----------



## MirageBistro

Toadman said:


> Will everyone get off their bloody high horses over this list!!! Bloody Hell!!! Use your brains people!! Do you really think America has SIX MILLION KILOMETRES OF HIGHWAYS????? DO YOU REALLY THINK INDIA HAS THREE-POINT-THREE MILLION KILOMETRES OF HIGHWAYS??? Bloody Hell!!! Most people would be able to realise that those numbers are the TOTAL distance of roads in each country. bloody hell!


Oui oui, je conviens. Que se produisait en arrière garçon là desourire? :rofl:


----------



## sonysnob

Some of the ways to compare US highways to those of the rest of the world are flawed. This is because many so-called 4-lane roads have in actuality many more then 4-lanes. Comparing countries lane-kilometres of freeway would make for a better, and more telling result of freeway networks.

Cheers.


----------



## MirageBistro

Ahh oui, j'ai plaisir à parler français la manière belge, bonne chance à tous


----------



## edolen1

If you do a quick survey you'll find out that the terms are very varied..

Anyway, talking about at least 4-laned, limited-access roads, Slovenia has around 500 kilometres of them (highways, motorways, expressways, whatever) and a population of 2 million.


----------



## OettingerCroat

[Gioяgos] said:


> Try usiong all from the same year stats.
> And give us source for Croation stats because CIA says otherwise:
> 
> *Croatia*
> total: 28,588 km
> paved: 24,186 km (including 583 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 4,402 km (2003)
> 
> You gave us this stat and claim that your source is World Fact Book:
> 
> Croatia:
> total: 28,588 km
> paved: 28,588 km (including 1,047 km of expressways) (2006)
> 
> ----
> 
> Give us a break. Geez.


i only used 2006 stats for Croatia, CZ, and Slovenia bc I KNEW THE 2006 STATS FOR THOSE COUNTRIES. had I had access to the other countries i would have used 2006 too.

truth is, pretty much every single other country on this list is developed and any change in their overall number of expressways would be small. These three rose rather dramatically, and Croatia doubled in 3 years, so I think it's ok to provide up-to-date information for countries who had very low km's of expressway and are now building up.

but you are right, i apologize for stating my source as being CIA for all of them.


----------



## OettingerCroat

CborG said:


> ^^Please don't quote such big lists! It's annoying and a simple reply will perfectly do.
> 
> According to that list my country, the Netherlands, has the densest network 75km per 1000km2 And we have 2346km highway, not 2235km


my stat was from '99 i think, so you guys are even denser now


----------



## Minato ku

Handsome said:


> OK,
> the rank of Highways(at least 4 lanes)
> 
> The world:230,000 kilometers
> 
> 1.USA:90,000 kilometers
> 2.China(mainland):40,000 kilometers
> 3.Canada:16,500 kilometers
> 4.Germany:11,000 kilometers
> 5.France:10,000 kilometers



*France* are more 12,000 kilometers of Expressway

But I think Germany too !!


----------



## MirageBistro

OettingerCroat said:


> my stat was from '99 i think, so you guys are even denser now


I agree


----------



## Handsome

*China has built 41,000 kilometers expressways by the end of 2005*









*我国高速公路总里程达4.1万公里*——2010年总里程达到6.5万公里，国家高速公路网骨架将初步形成 

http://www.moc.gov.cn/05news/0601/t20060117_29988.htm
　　
记者从全国交通工作会上获悉，“十一五”期间，我国高速公路建设仍将“高速”进行，五年间，将新建高速公路2.4万公里以上，至2010年，总里程将达到6.5万公里。届时，国家高速公路网骨架将基本形成。
“十五”期间，我国共建成高速公路2.47万公里，是“八五”和“九五”建成高速公路总和的1.5倍，先后跃上了2万公里、3万公里、4万公里三个大台阶，*达到4.1万公里，继续稳居世界第二。*按《国家高速公路网规划》，我国将用30年左右的时间完成包括7条首都放射线、9条南北纵向线和18条东西横向线共8.5万公里的国家高速公路网。*2005年，全国新增高速公路6700公里，*“两纵两横三个重要路段”全部建成，山东、广东两省高速公路突破3000公里，江苏、河南、河北三省高速公路突破2000公里，另有14个省、区高速公路突破1000公里。
高速公路已成为经济社会发展的重要助推器，不仅显著提高了运输能力，降低了运输成本，增强了运输安全性，节约了国土资源，而且在改善投资环境、优化产业布局、促进资源开发利用、提高国家经济的机动性、增强国家竞争力、以及保障国防安全等方面，发挥着越来越重要的作用。
目前我国的高速公路与一些发达国家相比，在发展质量、发挥规模效益等方面均存在着差距。交通部部长李盛霖表示，交通部将进一步健全完善已经形成的多元化投融资机制，不断推进高速公路发展。同时切实研究解决高速公路管理、特许经营、滚动发展等问题，理顺管理体制，促进高速公路健康发展。到“十一五”期末，基本形成国家高速公路网骨架，“五纵七横”国道主干线和西部开发省际通道全部建成。其中，东部地区基本形成高速公路网；长江三角洲、珠江三角洲和京津冀地区形成较完善的城际高速公路网；中部地区承东启西、连南接北的高速公路通道基本贯通。
据透露，今年我国全年将建成高速公路约5000公里。　　　《中国交通报》讯（胡士祥）


----------



## Taller Better

Wow, I'm impressed! This is like a beauty contest for roads!


----------



## Handsome

*China had 41,000 kilometers (25,400 miles) of expressway at the end of 2005*

China's Fast Expanding Road To Development 

http://www.industryweek.com/ReadArticle.aspx?ArticleID=11761

By . Agence France-Presse 


April 6, 2006 -- From not one mile of expressway 18 years ago, China now has the second most extensive network in the world behind only the U.S., state media said April 5. *China had 41,000 kilometers (25,400 miles) of expressway at the end of 2005, * the China Daily said. "Our plan for the next five years is to maintain the same speed as in the previous five years," said Dai Dongchang, director of Transport Planning and Research Institute at the Ministry of Communications.



The ambitious construction schedule is of huge importance for China's future growth prospects as at least 60% of its economy is facilitated by road transport. "Although transportation is no longer a bottleneck for the economy, we still need to expand its role," Dai said.


After its completion in 2010, the Chinese expressway network will connect all provincial capitals and cities with at least half a million people.


Over the longer term, *the plan is to increase the total length of expressways to at least 85,000 kilometers by 2020, or just short of the current U.S. network of about 90,000 kilometers.*


During the period, about two trillion yuan (US$250 billion) will be raised for road development from overseas and private investors.


At least three major expressways will be built to link China's major economic hubs such as the Pearl River Delta, the Yangtze River Delta and the Bohai Sea Rim areas before 2020.


Copyright Agence France-Presse, 2006


----------



## OettingerCroat

Handsome said:


> *我国高速公路总里程达4.1万公里*——2010年总里程达到6.5万公里，国家高速公路网骨架将初步形成
> 
> http://www.moc.gov.cn/05news/0601/t20060117_29988.htm
> 
> 记者从全国交通工作会上获悉，“十一五”期间，我国高速公路建设仍将“高速”进行，五年间，将新建高速公路2.4万公里以上，至2010年，总里程将达到6.5万公里。届时，国家高速公路网骨架将基本形成。
> “十五”期间，我国共建成高速公路2.47万公里，是“八五”和“九五”建成高速公路总和的1.5倍，先后跃上了2万公里、3万公里、4万公里三个大台阶，*达到4.1万公里，继续稳居世界第二。*按《国家高速公路网规划》，我国将用30年左右的时间完成包括7条首都放射线、9条南北纵向线和18条东西横向线共8.5万公里的国家高速公路网。*2005年，全国新增高速公路6700公里，*“两纵两横三个重要路段”全部建成，山东、广东两省高速公路突破3000公里，江苏、河南、河北三省高速公路突破2000公里，另有14个省、区高速公路突破1000公里。
> 高速公路已成为经济社会发展的重要助推器，不仅显著提高了运输能力，降低了运输成本，增强了运输安全性，节约了国土资源，而且在改善投资环境、优化产业布局、促进资源开发利用、提高国家经济的机动性、增强国家竞争力、以及保障国防安全等方面，发挥着越来越重要的作用。
> 目前我国的高速公路与一些发达国家相比，在发展质量、发挥规模效益等方面均存在着差距。交通部部长李盛霖表示，交通部将进一步健全完善已经形成的多元化投融资机制，不断推进高速公路发展。同时切实研究解决高速公路管理、特许经营、滚动发展等问题，理顺管理体制，促进高速公路健康发展。到“十一五”期末，基本形成国家高速公路网骨架，“五纵七横”国道主干线和西部开发省际通道全部建成。其中，东部地区基本形成高速公路网；长江三角洲、珠江三角洲和京津冀地区形成较完善的城际高速公路网；中部地区承东启西、连南接北的高速公路通道基本贯通。
> 据透露，今年我国全年将建成高速公路约5000公里。　　　《中国交通报》讯（胡士祥）


目公全善基本利用、成国区等方面均 五”期道基 ；中部地承东启西、特许经营、提高国家经济的机动性、形成不断建成。在发展质量、多元化发展五纵。增强国家竞争力、到“，质量路网。


----------



## diz

durka, philippines has very few higways, its the size of Arizona!!


----------



## diz

globocentric said:


> i do not believe that philipinnes has 200000 km of expressways or else the country will not have so many people that live below the poverty line


homie, ur so wrong...

INTRODUCING, MAKATI CITY!


----------



## MirageBistro

Nice 
People always look down on Philippines, not knowing the hidden power.....


----------



## Minato ku

OettingerCroat said:


> *Expressway:* Defined as at a highway
> France:
> total: 891,290 km
> paved: 891,290 km (including 10,390 km of expressways) (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.8 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 20.4 km


It isn't normal


La longueur totale du réseau autoroutier français au début de l'année *2001* était de *11810 km* (source USIRF). 

In *2001* France expressway system =*11810 Km*


----------



## BJSH

*Shanghai *   

expressways:560 km

area:6340.5 km^2


*EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND: 88.32 km*


----------



## MirageBistro

Nice


----------



## Minato ku

*France Autoroute pics*

*A 50* *Marseille Toulon*


----------



## Tamarindo Cobra

People, please! I think that there´s a litlle difference between roads, to highways with two lines and a rescue one separated by some green! Brasil has too few of that second one, all the rest is just a degradeted single line road!

It´s not the third one never! That´s it!


----------



## Bertez

Great pics


----------



## KB

Tarcísio Tamarozi said:


> People, please! I think that there´s a litlle difference between roads, to highways with two lines and a rescue one separated by some green! Brasil has too few of that second one, all the rest is just a degradeted single line road!
> 
> It´s not the third one never! That´s it!



Anyone understand that , please share it with me!


----------



## diz

yeah.. i didnt get it neither..


----------



## Nicolás

The first list in this thread is just rubbish... 
www.welt-in-zahlen.de says:

Kilometers of fixed roads:

1 United States 4.180.053
2 India 1.448.655
3 Japan 903.340
4 France 894.000
5 Spain 658.203
6 Germany 648.400
7 Canada 497.306
8 Italy 479.688
9 China 395.410
10 UK 392.931
11 Russia 362.133
12 Australia 314.090
13 Poland 249.060
14 Austria 200.000
15 Sweden 167.604
16 Ukraine 164.249
17 Indonesia 158.670
18 Pakistan 152.033
19 Turkey 147.404
20 Czech Rep. 127.204

... http://www.welt-in-zahlen.de/laendervergleich.phtml?indicator=130


----------



## Nicolás

minato ku said:


> Poland and UK it's funny :lol:
> but Russia and Turkey maybe it's right because there are bigger than *Germany*.


Nope,
the length of a highway system does not depend on the country's size. It depends on the density of population, cities, towns; even in Canada are less highways than in Germany!


----------



## dhuwman

Ahh i ain't talking about countries, because when that happens what matters the most is the area of the country. 

I bet LA Metro Area has the most extensive and the best highway system among the cities.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

*Attiki Odos, Athens, Greece:*


----------



## Onur

Highway under park, Wow, they're very nice.


----------



## sbarn

dizflip said:


> American Westcoast Highways
> 
> *I-5 and I-90* Seattle, WA


You are correct, this is the I-90/ I-5 interchange in Seattle.



dizflip said:


> *I-80* view of Columbia River Gorge and Washington State, Oregon


This is actually I-84, not I-80 which crosses California to the south.



dizflip said:


> *I-84* Portland, OR seven Bridges


This is actually a number of interstates, including I-5 which crosses on the bridge to the right of the picture and travels on the opposite side of the river from the CBD, and I-405 which crosses the river on the left side of the picture. The other bridges are not highways, they are just surface streets.



dizflip said:
 

> *I-80* Sacramento, CA


This is actually I-80 travelling through Berkeley and Oakland, not Sacramento.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

ont said:


> Highway under park, Wow, they're very nice.




Thanks mate!

My uncle lives in this area of Athens. It is called Halandri and it is a magnificent suburb. It has many small parks and early in the mroning when it is cool you can smell the pines trees from the nearby mountains.


----------



## diz

sbarn said:


> *This is actually I-84, not I-80 which crosses California to the south.*
> 
> This is actually a number of interstates, including I-5 which crosses on the bridge to the right of the picture and travels on the opposite side of the river from the CBD, and I-405 which crosses the river on the left side of the picture. The other bridges are not highways, they are just surface streets.
> 
> This is actually I-80 travelling through Berkeley and Oakland, not Sacramento.


no that's on the north. ive actually been there and the river gorge looks exactly like that in the pic

"This is actually I-80 travelling through Berkeley and Oakland, not Sacramento"
the freeway I-80 is in the bay.. i shud have known from that building on the left. 

thnx for the corrections.


----------



## Handsome

Inlandsvägen said:


> The first list in this thread is just rubbish...
> www.welt-in-zahlen.de says:
> 
> Kilometers of fixed roads:
> 
> 1 United States 4.180.053
> 2 India 1.448.655
> 3 Japan 903.340
> 4 France 894.000
> 5 Spain 658.203
> 6 Germany 648.400
> 7 Canada 497.306
> 8 Italy 479.688
> 9 China 395.410
> 10 UK 392.931
> 11 Russia 362.133
> 12 Australia 314.090
> 13 Poland 249.060
> 14 Austria 200.000
> 15 Sweden 167.604
> 16 Ukraine 164.249
> 17 Indonesia 158.670
> 18 Pakistan 152.033
> 19 Turkey 147.404
> 20 Czech Rep. 127.204
> 
> ... http://www.welt-in-zahlen.de/laendervergleich.phtml?indicator=130


this must be outdated.


----------



## diz

lotrfan55345 said:


> The people that live under the expressways...


yeah, just here though.


----------



## MirageBistro

Nice work everyone
Keep it up


----------



## MirageBistro

Handsome said:


> this must be outdated.


hehehe, that is true


----------



## Bertez

I love that highway from Athens


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

*Mexico City Highways*

*These are some pictures of the recent opened second level in the Periferico Freeway. Now it's a two-floored freeway.*


----------



## brisavoine

The figure above for French roads is inaccurate. As of official figures from January 1, 2004 (source), there were 1,000,960 km (622,100 miles) of paved roads in France. Add to that the 500 km or so of motorways/freeways that have been opened since 2004, then the total in 2006 should be around 1,001,500 km (622,400 miles). This figure doesn't include roads in the French overseas départements and territories.

France is usually said to be the country with the 2nd longest mileage of paved roads in the world after the US. This is due to almost 3 centuries of modern road building starting from the reign of Louis XV in the 18th century when the first modern corps of roads and bridges engineers in the world was created by the French royal government. The figures above suggest that India has more paved roads than France, but this would have to be double-checked.


----------



## GNU

The US ranks first and Germany is third respectively.
Second is China.


From Wikipedia:

"Today, Germany's autobahn network has a total length of about *11,980 km * (as of January 1, 2003), third after the United States' Interstate Highway System and the National Trunk Highway System (NTHS) of the People's Republic of China."


----------



## GNU

:cheers:


----------



## Minato ku

brisavoine said:


> The figure above for French roads is inaccurate. As of official figures from January 1, 2004 (source), there were 1,000,960 km (622,100 miles) of paved roads in France. Add to that the 500 km or so of motorways/freeways that have been opened since 2004, then the total in 2006 should be around 1,001,500 km (622,400 miles). This figure doesn't include roads in the French overseas départements and territories.
> 
> France is usually said to be the country with the 2nd longest mileage of paved roads in the world after the US. This is due to almost 3 centuries of modern road building starting from the reign of Louis XV in the 18th century when the first modern corps of roads and bridges engineers in the world was created by the French royal government. The figures above suggest that India has more paved roads than France, but this would have to be double-checked.


This figure include National road and Departement road .


I think there is more 12,000 Km of Motorway in France

11,810 Km at the beginning of 2001source 

This is the 3rd or 4th Motorway system in the world (Same lever than Germany but less dense because France are bigger than Germany. )


----------



## diz

Mexico DF's Highways are impressive.


----------



## MirageBistro

dizflip said:


> Mexico DF's Highways are impressive.


Impressive indeed


----------



## St. Anger

This is a pic I took of the highway on the way to Guangzhou, China.

This is a photo i took of the highway going right through Guangzhou's CBD, 

And this pic is one i took of the many highway intersections near Guangzhou.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

*Longest 4 lanes highway branch in the world?*

There is a project to upgrade A1 highway in Italy from Milano to Bologna from 3 lanes (plus 1 emergency lane) to 4 lanes (plus 1 emergency lane)
They are about 200 km of lenght and I was wondering if there are longer 4 or plus lanes highway branches (existing or planned) in the world

And in any case I'm courious to know what are the longest branches with 4 lanes

Post data and possiblly pics :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You mean the longest stretch of road with at least 4 lanes in each direction?

Well, the longest part i know is the Moscow beltway, which is named MKAD, Московская Кольцевая Автомобильная Дорога (translated as far is i know: Moskovskaja Kol'cevaja Avtomobilnaja Doroga), which is 109kms long, and has 2x5 lanes (so 10 in total). As far is i know, this is the longest 2x4+ wide road in Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some pics:


----------



## sbarn

GENIUS LOCI said:


> There is a project to upgrade A1 highway in Italy from Milano to Bologna from 3 lanes (plus 1 emergency lane) to 4 lanes (plus 1 emergency lane)
> They are about 200 km of lenght and I was wondering if there are longer 4 or plus lanes highway branches (existing or planned) in the world
> 
> And in any case I'm courious to know what are the longest branches with 4 lanes
> 
> Post data and possiblly pics :cheers:



Um, many places in the U.S. I could think of SF to Sacramento and LA to San Diego to name a few with similar lane counts.


----------



## sequoias

Perhaps, it's not the longest in the world. Seattle to Tacoma is around 30 or so miles long with 10 lanes (5 lanes each direction)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The moscow beltway is almost 70 miles 10 lanes.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

For Istance I know many branches of London motorway ring have 4 lanes

Is there a project to upgrade all the ring at 4 lanes?
How may km is the ring long?


----------



## AltinD

Sheikh Zayed Road that connects Dubai with Abu Dhabi is some 140 km long and has between 4 - 8 lanes in each direction (most of it is with 4 though)


----------



## elfabyanos

GENIUS LOCI said:


> For Istance I know many branches of London motorway ring have 4 lanes
> 
> Is there a project to upgrade all the ring at 4 lanes?
> How may km is the ring long?


The 4 lane-in-each-direction bit goes from the M4 in the west to the m23, and a bit further, in the south. There are a few other bits and pieces. About half the 4 lane bit has been widened to 6 lanes recently.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Isn't Londons traffic a hell? I mean there isn't even a ringroad near the city center, like Berlin.


----------



## sweek

Chris1491 said:


> Isn't Londons traffic a hell? I mean there isn't even a ringroad near the city center, like Berlin.


There actually are 3 ringroads, although the centre two consist out of multiple roads forming a ring together.
The North Circular and South Circular are a second ring, and the Inner Ring Road is a third.
http://www.pberry.plus.com/ukroads/ring_roads/london.html


----------



## sravan2569

sbarn said:


> Um, many places in the U.S. I could think of SF to Sacramento and LA to San Diego to name a few with similar lane counts.


SF - NY I-80


----------



## Lancer17

Rogério Brasileiro said:


> And Brasil has 10.000 km + 1.000 km in construction, of 4/6-lane highways...kay:
> 
> Source: DNIT-GOV-BR
> 
> In my opinion, the best highways in Brasil are:
> 
> 01 - Imigrantes Highway
> 
> 
> 02 - Bandeirantes Highway


And Mexico has 15,000 Km of 4-lane highway and 7,000 Km under construction. :yes:


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro

^^Congratulations, Mexico!!! :applause:


----------



## Lancer17

Rogério Brasileiro said:


> ^^Congratulations, Mexico!!! :applause:


thanks...


----------



## uA_TAGA

diz said:


> 1. United States 6,406,296.00 km
> 2. India 3,319,644.00 km
> 3. Brazil 1,724,929.00 km
> 4. Canada 1,408,800.00 km
> 5. China 1,402,698.00 km
> 6. Japan 1,161,894.00 km
> 7. France 894,000.00 km
> 8. Australia 811,603.00 km
> 9. Spain 663,795.00 km
> 10. Russia 532,393.00 km
> 11. Italy 479,688.00 km
> *12. Turkey 385,960.00 km *
> 13. United Kingdom 371,913.00 km
> 14. Poland 364,656.00 km
> 15. South Africa 362,099.00 km
> 16. Indonesia 342,700.00 km
> 17. Mexico 329,532.00 km
> 18. Pakistan 254,410.00 km
> 19. Germany 230,735.00 km
> 20. Argentina 215,471.00 km
> 21. Sweden 212,402.00 km
> 22. Bangladesh 207,486.00 km
> 23. Philippines 201,994.00 km
> 24. Austria 200,000.00 km
> 25. Romania 198,603.00 km


wow


----------



## TheCat

uA_TAGA said:


> wow


These numbers actually represent the total amount of roads in a country (I think it even includes unpaved roads, although about that I'm not sure), and therefore this number more or less is proportional to the size of a country. For example, I doubt that Bangladesh would even be on this list had it been a list of motorways, and the US certainly does not have 6 million km of freeways


----------



## FM 2258

I think the best highways are in the United States especially in California and Texas.


----------



## Xusein

*WTF?*



Rogério Brasileiro said:


>


----------



## vid

It's either an interchange, or somewhere in Brazil they drive on the left for some reason.


----------



## Xelebes

Macca-GC said:


> Will everyone get off their bloody high horses over this list!!! Bloody Hell!!! Use your brains people!! Do you really think America has SIX MILLION KILOMETRES OF HIGHWAYS????? DO YOU REALLY THINK INDIA HAS THREE-POINT-THREE MILLION KILOMETRES OF HIGHWAYS??? Bloody Hell!!! Most people would be able to realise that those numbers are the TOTAL distance of roads in each country. bloody hell!


Eh, they might not be interstates but there are lots of other highways in the US and Canada.

In Alberta (a province of Canada alone, there is 1,000 km for the main highway (Queen Elizabeth II highway), with other provincial highways #3-70 add to a total of 4,000 km. Then there are secondary highways #100-600 which total something 150 000 km of highway there. This is not including range roads and forestry roads in Alberta. Alberta is 1/10th of Canada.


----------



## japanese001

diz said:


> 1. United States 6,406,296.00 km
> 2. India 3,319,644.00 km
> 3. Brazil 1,724,929.00 km
> 4. Canada 1,408,800.00 km
> 5. China 1,402,698.00 km
> 6. Japan 1,161,894.00 km
> 7. France 894,000.00 km
> 8. Australia 811,603.00 km
> 9. Spain 663,795.00 km
> 10. Russia 532,393.00 km
> 11. Italy 479,688.00 km
> 12. Turkey 385,960.00 km
> 13. United Kingdom 371,913.00 km
> 14. Poland 364,656.00 km
> 15. South Africa 362,099.00 km
> 16. Indonesia 342,700.00 km
> 17. Mexico 329,532.00 km
> 18. Pakistan 254,410.00 km
> 19. Germany 230,735.00 km
> 20. Argentina 215,471.00 km
> 21. Sweden 212,402.00 km
> 22. Bangladesh 207,486.00 km
> *23. Philippines 201,994.00 km *
> 24. Austria 200,000.00 km
> 25. Romania 198,603.00 km


Everyone please think well. When of the length for the area of the country is thought the Japanese road network which was serviced it is enormous to the small place, you think that it is understood. The service circumstance of ETC, VICS and the farm road, quality of the service area and quality of the asphalt, you must insert.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

There seems to be a problem here of interpretation of what a highway is. In many non english speaking countries they interpret the word ''highway'' as meaning motorway/freeway/autobahn etc. A highway is a main route connecting places and regions and can be anything from a gravel road to a massive freeway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, indeed. And there are differences in Expressways too. Sometimes it's a 2x2 road with traffic light, sometimes it doesn't have shoulders, and sometimes it's just a completely motorway-standard road. 

I think it's useful when you're talking about this kind of roads:









This is a *Motorway*. If you mention this road, everybody knows what kind of road you use. But i can understand the word *Freeway* is clear enough too.


----------



## vid

KIWIKAAS said:


> There seems to be a problem here of interpretation of what a highway is. In many non english speaking countries they interpret the word ''highway'' as meaning motorway/freeway/autobahn etc. A highway is a main route connecting places and regions and can be anything from a gravel road to a massive freeway.


In Canada, any road under control of the provincial government is designated as a highway.

In Ontario, highways numbered 1 to 199, and 400 to 499, are actual highways, while the majority of highways, in Ontario's case the 500+ series (it goes to 7000) is mainly bush roads maintained by the province, many of them get less than 50 cars a day, some get as few as zero a week.

Also, Canada is as big as much of Europe, I'm sure if you added up all the highways of Europe, it would be more than North America.


----------



## Guest

Checker said:


> Dont really belive that Spain has more highway km than Germany.
> How should that have worked out?
> Spains infrastructure is paid for by Germany, France and Britain through EU funds.
> 
> 
> 
> But don't forget Spain is behind France the second larger country in UE in km2.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nephasto

TenRot said:


> *WTF?*





vid said:


> It's either an interchange, or somewhere in Brazil they drive on the left for some reason.



I think it's just a small stretch of the freeway were lanes crosses, the left lane passing to the right and the right to the left.
That happens in other places of the world too (I'm not sure, but a situacion like this may even happen in some interstate for example).

It doesn't affect in any way the driving.

Nothing to do with left driving.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nephasto said:


> That happens in other places of the world *woo* (I'm not sure, but a situacion like this may even happen in some interstate for example).


Check around Genova, Italy


----------



## Verso

What the hell is "world woo"?


----------



## gladisimo

Nephasto said:


> I think it's just a small stretch of the freeway were lanes crosses, the left lane passing to the right and the right to the left.
> That happens in other places of the world woo (I'm not sure, but a situacion like this may even happen in some interstate for example).
> 
> It doesn't affect in any way the driving.
> 
> Nothing to do with left driving.


Interstate 5, there's a section that switches (I think because of geography).


----------



## vid

Nephasto said:


> I think it's just a small stretch of the freeway were lanes crosses, the left lane passing to the right and the right to the left.
> That happens in other places of the world woo (I'm not sure, but a situacion like this may even happen in some interstate for example).
> 
> It doesn't affect in any way the driving.
> 
> Nothing to do with left driving.


Yeah, there is a part like that in Montreal, on the 420(?) I think.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> What the hell is "world woo"?


I assume he ment "too" :lol:


----------



## Nephasto

^^woo! Lol!
Indeed, in that messy motorways around Genova this should happen.


----------



## Verso

Chris1491 said:


> I assume he ment "too" :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Nephasto

gladisimo said:


> Interstate 5, there's a section that switches (I think because of geography).


Yeah... this whole section is switched:

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=34.527066,-118.635693&spn=0.069581,0.1157&t=h&z=13&om=1


----------



## TheCat

vid said:


> Yeah, there is a part like that in Montreal, on the 420(?) I think.


It is on the A-20:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&sll=45.335495,-74.138832&sspn=0.115843,0.2314&ie=UTF8&ll=45.448676,-73.636851&spn=0.003613,0.007231&z=17&om=1


----------



## vid

I knew it had a 20!


----------



## radi6404

aussiescraperman said:


> for goodness sake...i hate how msot of the world calls freeways/motorways, highways. for the people that do call autobahns and interstates and freeways, highways!, then what do u call the other roads?
> 
> australia might have 1000km of freeway max!


I hate it also when they say to motorways highways.


----------



## TheCat

radi6404 said:


> I hate it also when they say to motorways highways.


Actually, it simply depends on a person's location. Here in Toronto (and I'm pretty sure everywhere else in North America), when people say "highway", they mean a motorway or whatever you want to call it. Also, it depends on the context. For example, in my city (Toronto), when people say "drive on the highway", it almost always means driving on our 400-series highways. In other contexts it can indeed mean a 2-lane road, but what it does NOT mean is a local city street, and that is what matters to many people.

Also, I think many people in North America do not care about a very strict classification system like the one that exists in many European countries. For example, in Germany, there are the Autobahnen and there are also the numerous other types of -bahnen and -strassen etc., and some of them have different signage, default speed limits, etc. Such specifics do not really exist in North America.

While it indeed may be ambiguous and bad usage of terminology, that is just how most people refer to their "motorways" in other places. For example, I am used to saying (and hearing other people say) "highway" to refer to motorways. If I want to be more specific, I can always describe the structure of the road more properly (e.g. "dual-carriageway"). I am aware of the legal definition of highways here (pretty much any road, paved or not), but that is not how most people use the term.

Oh and by the way, I may be wrong in generalizing, but as far as I know, people in Canada and the US never use the term "motorways" (at least I never heard a person say this word in Toronto). We do say "freeways" somewhat interchangeably with "highways", but as far as I know, "motorway" is a British term that is not used here.


----------



## Verso

TheCat said:


> For example, in Germany, there are the Autobahnen and there are also the numerous other types of -bahnen


Eisenbahnen. :lol:


----------



## CborG

Melkertbahnen! Sorry, dutch joke


----------



## radi6404

Verso said:


> Eisenbahnen. :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Verso, who´s the girl on your avater?


----------



## CborG

^^It's not one girl, but 3. It's K3 from belgium.


----------



## Gutovsky

TenRot said:


> *WTF?*


Explaining:
This road system is composed of actually 4 lanes, being two in the Imigrantes highway and 2 in the Anchieta road (much smaller, built over 40 years ago). As they connect two major urban centers (São Paulo, over 17 million people on the metro area, and Santos, the country's biggest port and over 4 million people), there are many routes that have been opened to try to keep traffic flowing. As the roads also link to the countryside, we often see major traffic jams all along the lanes used for going to São Paulo (or, as we say, "up"). 
The reason for this apparent mistake is that the routes can be used for both ways, so there's no "right lane" or "left lane". Sometimes there's one road up and 3 down, and so on. 
So, actually, there are usually 6 lanes on each direction: 4 on Imigrantes and 2 on Anchieta.
We tend to do this in São Paulo state: the Bandeirantes, another great road we have here, has a side "old sister": Anhanguera.


----------



## oliver999

2004 dates, by chinese newspaper:

目前，全世界已有80多个国家和地区拥有高速公路，通车总里程超过了23万公里。 
　　第一名 

美国，目前高速公路总长度为8.8万公里，已完成以州际为核心的高速公路网，其总里程约占世界高速公路总里程的一半，连接了美国所有5万人以上的城镇。 
　　第二名 

中国，目前突破了3万公里。1988年10月31日，上海至嘉定18.5公里高速公路建成通车，使中国大陆有了高速公路。此后17年间，我国高速公路建设突飞猛进：1999年突破1万公里，跃居世界第四；2000年达到1.6万公里，跃居世界第三；2001年达到1.9万公里，跃居世界第二；2004年8月底突破了3万公里，比世界第三的加拿大多出近一倍。 
　　第三名 加拿大，共修建了1.65万公里高速公路，而且不征收车辆通行费，所以路上也没有收费站、检查站。 
　　第四名 德国，拥有1.1万公里高速公路，其中波恩至科隆高速公路是世界上第一条高速公路，建于1932年。 
　　第五名 法国，目前拥有1万公里高速路，由于采取了大量吸收民间投资的方法，有力地推动了高速公路的建设速度。
translation:
the whole world has 0.23 million KM highways
1: usa 88000 KM
2:china above 30000 KM
3:canada 16500KM
4:germany 11000km
5:france 10000KM

now china has borken 48000KM


----------



## vid

Borken? They borked it? Bork! Bork! Bork!

Pork! Spork! Mork! Dork! ORK! *runs away*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Spain has over 13.500 km. That´s often forgotten!


----------



## Occit

*Venezuela has 3.150 kilometers of highways/motorways/expressways :dunno:

Is the most up-to-date value* 

A map:


Shot at 2007-07-13


----------



## oliver999

Chris1491 said:


> Spain has over 13.500 km. That´s often forgotten!


the date in my list is a bit old.  2004dates.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

oliver999 said:


> the date in my list is a bit old.  2004dates.


Yeah, the Spanish build tons of Autovia's the last years. Autovias are not always added to such lists, but they're completely up to motorway standards to day. That used to be different a couple of decades ago.


----------



## Nephasto

vid said:


> Borken? They borked it? Bork! Bork! Bork!
> 
> Pork! Spork! Mork! Dork! ORK! *runs away*



:rofl:


----------



## Grey Towers

Borken means "boogers" in German.


----------



## vid

SWEET!! :banana:


----------



## isaidso

MirageBistro said:


> Now that is true!  Germany, powerful and rich.


Powerful? Yes. Rich? Sort of. You haven't been keeping up to date. Germany isn't even in the top 20 in per capita income any more.


----------



## vid

Germany is the third (soon to be fourth) largest economy in the world. Lichtenstein may have a lot of people making 50,000$ a year, but their GDP is what, 2 billion?


----------



## isaidso

You are confusing GDP with wealth. It is a common mistake made by alot of people. China is still very poor, but it's GDP is by most measures already #3 behind the USA and Japan, and will be #2 very soon. Germany has a smaller GDP than China, but are many times wealthier than the Chinese. The Germans, however, certainly are not rich relative to the citzens of the truly rich nations. 25 years ago they were, but not any more. They have fallen quite far.

Departments of Business Administration and Departments of Economics at universities differentiate between the two because they are completely different measures. A nation's ability to finance infrastructure does depend somewhat on GDP, but it is a massive innaccuracy to label a nation rich based solely on GDP.


----------



## vid

Wow, Germany is a poor country! They are, per capita, 1200 dollars poorer than Canadians. They're so destitute!

And yet in Canada, we have this. And lots like it. Funny. 

You'd think that would be more common in Germany... a poor country.


----------



## isaidso

I disagree with you totally. Germany is not a poor country at all. IMF statistics adjusted for US dollars in 2006 estimate German GDP per capita at $35,204 which puts them at #19. Certainly not amongst the world's rich nations like the USA ($44,190), Norway ($72,306), or Ireland ($52,440), etc. but hardly poor and destitute like you contend. 

I do agree with you on one point: Canada at $38,951 for #15 isn't doing much better. There was a time that we were 30-40% wealthier than the Germans, but look how far we've fallen. We'd better get competitive in a hurry, or we'll fall to German levels of wealth.

Even GDP per capita at PPP doesn't paint an impressive picture for the once mighty Germans: $31,095 for #19 place once again. Canada fairs marginally better by this more accurate measure: $35,494 for #9. I was wrong when I said Germany wasn't even in the top 20. Seems like they've just squeeked in at #19. I stand corrected.

I wish we had more in common with Germany when it came to infrastructure though. They really invest in it and maintain it better than us. Some Germans complain about their roads and transit, but they would be gobsmacked if they saw what most Canadians are satisfied with.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Income per capita doesn't says everything. It's more interesting what you can do with that money. Like you have an income of 72.000 dollars, but prices are much higher than countries with 30.000 dollars of income.


----------



## isaidso

Chris1491: very true. As I stated, GNP ALONE does not give one the entire picture. One of the constraints in Canada isn't the money alloted to highways, but the sheer magnitude of highways Canada has needed to build to connect the towns and cities together from east to west. When you consider that from Atlantic to Pacific, Canada is wider than the Atlantic Ocean, you start to appreciate the monster task at hand for a country of only 32 million. 

Not only highways, but railways, seaways, ports, electricity grids, etc. It is a huge financial burden. I'm surprised that some of the highways are in as good shape as they are.


----------



## Deus Ex

*Hell Yeah!*

USA is so full of good roads, no wonder its also full of rules.


----------



## vid

Talking back to GDP per capita last night, the province with the highest GDP per capita in Canada isn't Alberta or Ontario... It's Northwest Territories. Using your logic, the NWT would be the richest parts of Canada, even though it has some of the worse living conditions.

They don't get to keep their natural resources revenue though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

European Union;


----------



## isaidso

vid said:


> Talking back to GDP per capita last night, the province with the highest GDP per capita in Canada isn't Alberta or Ontario... It's Northwest Territories. Using your logic, the NWT would be the richest parts of Canada, even though it has some of the worse living conditions.
> 
> They don't get to keep their natural resources revenue though.


First of all the Northwest Territories isn't a province. Secondly, read up on what PPP means before you make silly comparisons. You equated size of an economy with wealth. That is what is being questioned here. GDP per capita is a much better indicator because it strips out population. You have failed to take into account PPP in making your NWT comparison. If you feel that the size of an economy is a good indicator of the wealth of people, go ahead. No one can tell you any different, if you aren't open to information.


----------



## Jeroen669

Chris1491 said:


> European Union;


And now the amount of motorways compared to the population. I would think those numbers would be much worse for eg the Netherlands, Belgium and Swiss.


----------



## Wallaroo

OettingerCroat said:


> *Expressway:* Defined as at a highway with at least two lanes and at least one shoulder. Must have a median between the two directions.
> 
> United States of America:
> total: 6,407,637 km
> paved: 4,164,964 km (including 74,950 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 2,242,673 km (2004)
> 
> you guys want to find the number of EXPRESSWAYS, the underlined number above. The huge 6,000,000 km thing is simply the amount of highways, defined as "any important automobile transit route."
> 
> phillipines has very, very few kilometers of motorways. Not simply because it's not a wealthy country, but because there are 8200 islands in the country.
> 
> anyways back to the numbers:
> 
> United States of America:
> total: 6,407,637 km
> paved: 4,164,964 km (including 74,950 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 2,242,673 km (2004)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.5 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 8.25 km
> 
> People's Republic of China:
> total: 1,809,829 km
> paved: 1,447,682 km (with at least 29,745 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 362,147 km (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .23 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 3.23 km
> 
> India:
> total: 3,851,440 km
> paved: 2,411,001 km
> unpaved: 1,440,439 km (2002)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* no official data, but obviously lower than China
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* same as above
> 
> Canada:
> total: 1,408,900 km
> paved: 497,342 km (including 16,906 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 911,558 km (2002)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 5.67 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 1.87 km
> 
> Russia:
> total: 537,289 km
> paved: 362,133 km
> unpaved: 175,156 km (2001)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* Very low, might not even be 2,500 km of expressways in Russia. I'd say far below Indian levels.
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* same as above
> 
> Germany:
> total: 231,581 km
> paved: 231,581 km (including 12,037 km of expressways) (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.6 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 37.14 km
> 
> France:
> total: 891,290 km
> paved: 891,290 km (including 10,390 km of expressways) (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.8 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 20.4 km
> 
> United Kingdom:
> total: 387,674 km
> paved: 387,674 km (including 3,523 km of expressways) (2004)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .667 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 16.67 km
> 
> Italy:
> total: 479,688 km
> paved: 479,688 km (including 6,620 km of expressways) (1999)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.20 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 24.14 km
> 
> Spain:
> total: 666,292 km
> paved: 659,629 km (including 12,009 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 6,663 km (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 3.375 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 27 km
> 
> Poland:
> total: 423,997 km
> paved: 295,356 km (including 484 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 128,641 km (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .143 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 1.83 km
> 
> Romania:
> total: 198,817 km
> paved: 60,043 km (including 228 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 138,774 km (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .098 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* .957 km
> 
> Turkey:
> total: 354,421 km
> paved: 147,404 km (including 1,883 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 207,017 km (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .261 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 2.44 km
> **plz turks, do not come here and yell at me because "turkey actually has eleventy billion kilometers of expressways," im using CIA figures for all countries**
> 
> Greece:
> total: 116,470 km
> paved: 106,920 km (including 880 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 9,550 km (1999)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.41 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 11.54 km
> **same goes for you, greeks; just to calm you, i did the two calculations with 1,500 km of motorways because if I didn't hideously exaggerate the number, the way you guys always do, you'd complain**
> 
> the Netherlands:
> total: 116,500 km
> paved: 104,850 km (including 2,235 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 11,650 km (1999)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.41 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 75 km
> 
> Belgium:
> total: 149,757 km
> paved: 117,110 km (including 1,747 km of expressways)
> unpaved: 32,647 km (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.8 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 60 km
> 
> Denmark:
> total: 71,847 km
> paved: 71,847 km (including 920 km of expressways) (2002)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 1.85 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 23.3 km
> 
> Czech Republic:
> total: 127,672 km
> paved: 127,672 km (including 618 km of expressways) (2006)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* .61 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* .802 km
> 
> Slovenia:
> total: 38,400 km
> paved: 38,400 km (including 479 km of expressways) (2006)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.40 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 24.0 km
> 
> Croatia:
> total: 28,588 km
> paved: 28,588 km (including 1,047 km of expressways) (2006)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.33 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 19.1 km
> 
> Austria:
> total: 133,718 km
> paved: 133,718 km (including 1,677 km of expressways) (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.125 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 20.48 km
> 
> Switzerland:
> total: 71,220 km
> paved: 71,220 km (including 1,726 of expressways) (2003)
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 10,000 PEOPLE:* 2.4 km
> *EXPRESSWAYS PER 1000 SQ. KM OF LAND:* 45
> 
> 
> *TO SUMMARIZE:*
> 
> *WORLD:*
> Nation with greatest amount of expressways: USA
> Nation with most kilometers of expressways per capita: the Netherlands
> Nation with highest density of expressway: the Netherlands
> Nation with most expressways per entire GDP: Croatia
> Major Global Power with LOWEST density of expressways: USA
> 
> *N. America (Canada, USA):*
> km's per capita: Canada
> density: Canada
> km/GDP: Canada
> 
> *EU-15 Large Countries (UK, Germany, France, Italy, Spain):*
> km's per capita: Spain
> density: Germany
> km/GDP: Spain
> 
> *EU-15 Little Countries (Belgium, Netherlands, Austria, Greece, Denmark, + Switzerland):*
> km's per capita: the Netherlands
> density: the Netherlands
> ^^ don't get too awed by the Netherlands, the country is flat as a board
> km/GDP: Greece
> 
> *E. Europe (Croatia, Poland, Slovenia, Czech Republic, Romania, Turkey):*
> km's per captia: Slovenia or Croatia
> density: Slovenia
> km/GDP: Croatia
> 
> yes i assembled this entire post myself.


Very nice homework dude! :banana: 

So Canada is the country in the world with most expressways per citizen. I might add that Denmark (as we speak) have at least 1100 km of expressways, which means that only Austria, Switzerland, and Luxemburg have more per citizen here in Europe.

I am amazed that the UK only have 3523 km - those poor fools! :lol:


----------



## Verso

Wallaroo said:


> Very nice homework dude! :banana:
> 
> So Canada is the country in the world with most expressways per citizen. I might add that Denmark (as we speak) have at least 1100 km of expressways, which means that only Austria, Switzerland, and Luxemburg have more per citizen here in Europe.


And Spain, Slovenia and Croatia. 



Wallaroo said:


> I am amazed that the UK only have 3523 km - those poor fools! :lol:


The UK has many roads with motorway standards - A(M) - and expressways (A). And what's with the "fools"?!


----------



## Wallaroo

Verso said:


> And Spain, Slovenia and Croatia.


Ah yes, I forgot about them - times changes rapidily in Eastern Europe. But Spain does not have near that many motorways (officially) on the European road maps that Ive seen. Most of them have status as dual carriageways, and it seems to be more than 80% of the network.


----------



## Verso

^^ You're talking about "autovía"s. There's no technical difference between "autovía"s and "autopista"s (especially newer autovías). The only difference is that autopista is charged, whereas autovía is toll-free.


----------



## Verso

Wallaroo said:


> Ah yes, I forgot about them - times changes rapidily in Eastern Europe.


Actually Slovenia and Croatia are world of their own, when it comes to density of motorways, (other) Eastern European countries have yet to catch us.


----------



## rick1016

Canada...yeah!!


----------



## Nephasto

Verso said:


> And Spain, Slovenia and Croatia.
> 
> The UK has many roads with motorway standards - A(M) - and expressways (A). And what's with the "fools"?!


I'm sure the A(M) are included in those 3523 km's, as they are full motorways.

As for the A's which are dual carrieageways, those are VERY far away from having motorway standards! Plaged by roundabouts, no emergency lanes, etc...

I've been in the UK this summer and all I can say is that their road network is really poor. Even the motorways, although they are very good (with 2x3 all the way) are always jammed.

Don't take this as an attack on the UK: it's a beautifull country, and I like it very much... just not the road network.


----------



## GNU

Chriszwolle said:


> Spain builds roads in a much faster pace as France or Germany, completing hundreds of kilometers annually. If Spain is not the 3rd in the world now, it will be soon.


Spain doesnt see nearly the traffic that Germany has for crying out loud.
Germany has by far the highest number of licensed cars (around twice as many as in Britain for example), it is a country which serves as an automotive hub for Europe in terms of transportation due to its geographical location.
Furthermore Spain gets shitloads of money from Germany, Britain and France to bring its infrastructure up to date.
Theres also no need for an extensive road network as youll have it in Germany.


----------



## GNU

isaidso said:


> There was a time that we were 30-40% wealthier than the Germans, but look how far we've fallen.


And when was that supposed to be? In 1945?
I doubt that Canada was ahead of Germany in terms of gdp per capita since the 60s up until 1990 when we had to absorb the GDR which brought our gdp per capita down quite heavily.


----------



## Verso

Europeans usually use period instead of comma, so Chris just made a mistake.

EDIT: I didn't notice there's one more page to read, I'm referring to the guy from Shanghai.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

GNU said:


> Spain doesnt see nearly the traffic that Germany has for crying out loud.


They have Europe's busiest freeway



> Germany has by far the highest number of licensed cars (around twice as many as in Britain for example), it is a country which serves as an automotive hub for Europe in terms of transportation due to its geographical location.
> Furthermore Spain gets shitloads of money from Germany, Britain and France to bring its infrastructure up to date.
> Theres also no need for an extensive road network as youll have it in Germany.


Madrid has the most extensive urban freeway network in Europe. No shortage of traffic either.
Why wouldnt you need as an extensive network as Germany? The country needs to be well connected domestically aswell as internationally


----------



## Smelser

sl64 said:


> In summary, yeah, 17-18k seems very realistic for Canada.


Personally, I don't think the 15,000 plus kilometres of expressway is valid, if by this we mean a divided, multi-lane, contolled access highway with no stop signals, only grade-separated interchanges. If that definition is used, there would probably be between 5 and 10 thousand kilometres of expressway, or freeway, or parkway, or whatever term one prefers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I calculate Germany have 12.624 kilometer of roads, classified as an Autobahn. However, some Autobahns have the lack of emergency lanes.

Another 1.561 kilometer is classified as "Autobahnähnlich" in the ADAC 1:150.000 road atlas. 

This would bring the total amount in Germany to 14.185 kilometers.

However, there is one "but". 

A lot of Autobahnähnliche (Motorway-like) roads are urban arterials with grade separated intersections. They often have the lack of emergency lanes, and proper on and offramps. They also have often a bad geometry, and a speed limit lower as 80km/h. 

Some Autobahnähnliche roads doesn't have any median or middle barrier at all, these are not taken into the account of 1.561 kilometers. 

However, a lot of Autobahnähnliche roads are fully up to motorway standards, sometimes even without a speed limit. Therefore, the number of 14.185 kilometers cannot all be taken into account of "motorway-grade roads".

Therefore, a direct comparison with Spain cannot be objectively made. Spanish Autovías are always up to motorway design standards, and German Gelbe Autobahnen do not always have full motorway features. 

However, the discussion will dissapear within a few years, because Spains total motorway-grade length will soon be larger as all Autobahnen and Autobahnähnlich combined. In 2007, Spain is due to open 560 kilometers of Autovía and Autopista. This pace is likely to continue the next few years, since a lot of old Carretera Nacionals (National roads) are being rebuild to motorway standards. By 2010, Spain have likely overtaken Germany with ease on all classes.


----------



## Verso

^ It's also bigger than Germany. Thanks for the numbers! How's France doing in enlarging its network? It's even bigger than Spain.


----------



## GNU

KIWIKAAS said:


> They have Europe's busiest freeway


And?



> Madrid has the most extensive urban freeway network in Europe.


Oh common, give me a source for this.



> No shortage of traffic either.
> Why wouldnt you need as an extensive network as Germany? The country needs to be well connected domestically aswell as internationally


Spains population is much smaller than Germanys for starters.
The number of licensed cars is far smaller.
Spain gets its infrastructure funded by EU money, namely by Germany, Britain, France and Italy.
Spains is geographically far more isolated than Germany.
Germany borders to many populous countries whose motorists all have to go through Germany when they want to drive through Europe.
The traffic is immense here and bigger than in any other european country.
Spain on the other hand borders only to Portugal and France.


----------



## GNU

Verso said:


> ^ It's also bigger than Germany. Thanks for the numbers! How's France doing in enlarging its network? It's even bigger than Spain.


No it isnt for heavens sake.
Not even remotely so.
How could it possibly be bigger?
Ive provided a source from the german governemnt which states that Germany ranks 3rd in termns of highway km.
Do you really want to tell us that Spain ranks 3rd? Especially since the country saw minimal investment prior to being an EU-member in its infrastructure?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Germany doent have the busiest roads in Europe.

Just to illustrate: The worlds busiest freeway is in a country with a population density of 3½ per km² - namely Route401 in Toronto


----------



## GNU

Chriszwolle said:


> ITherefore, a direct comparison with Spain cannot be objectively made. Spanish Autovías are always up to motorway design standards, and German Gelbe Autobahnen do not always have full motorway features.


Yeah, its exactly the other way round here.
Spanish roads are being counted as freeways which wouldnt get that trademark in Germany.



> However, the discussion will dissapear within a few years, because Spains total motorway-grade length will soon be larger as all Autobahnen and Autobahnähnlich combined.


Nonsense
Theyll never have a highway network that could compare to Germanys in terms of length. 
Why dont you give us a source for your claim here?


----------



## GNU

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> Germany doent have the busiest roads in Europe.


Of course it has. 
We may not have the busiest highway, but thats down to federal reasons, which means that the traffic is evenly spreaded out.


----------



## lpioe

GNU said:


> And?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh common, give me a source for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Spains population is much smaller than Germanys for starters.
> The number of licensed cars is far smaller.
> Spain gets its infrastructure funded by EU money, namely by Germany, Britain, France and Italy.
> Spains is geographically far more isolated than Germany.
> Germany borders to many populous countries whose motorists all have to go through Germany when they want to drive through Europe.
> The traffic is immense here and bigger than in any other european country.
> Spain on the other hand borders only to Portugal and France.


The question here is not which country 'deserves' the most motorways, but which country has them.
And Spain has more motorway-like roads than germany, maybe not today but surely in 2-3 years. That's a fact.
And a source for Madrid having the most extensive motorway network in Europe? Just check a road map...


----------



## Jeroen669

KIWIKAAS said:


> Just to illustrate: The worlds busiest freeway is in a country with a population density of 3½ per km² - namely Route401 in Toronto


Like that says something. The density of the country says nothing about the density in cities or urban agglomerations.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
In reponse to GNU's statement about population density in Spain as opposed to Germany earlier in the thread


----------



## GNU

lpioe said:


> The question here is not which country 'deserves' the most motorways, but which country has them.
> And Spain has more motorway-like roads than germany, maybe not today but surely in 2-3 years. That's a fact.
> And a source for Madrid having the most extensive motorway network in Europe? Just check a road map...


Yes, give me a source pls.
Heres mine btw: (from the german state department for traffic and city developments)



> Das Netz der Bundesfernstraßen umfasst heute über 12.500 km Autobahnen und rund 41.000 km Bundesstraßen und bildet damit das dichteste Fernstraßennetz Europas. Obwohl die Fernstraßen nur rund 30 Prozent (bei den Autobahnen sogar nur 5 Prozent) des Gesamtnetzes darstellen, werden knapp 50 Prozent (bzw. auf BAB über 30 Prozent) der Fahrleistungen auf diesen Straßen abgewickelt.


http://www.bmvbs.de/Verkehr/Strasse-,1442/Neubau-Erweiterung-von-Autobah.htm



> Deutschland hat eines der dichtesten Autobahnnetze der Welt und mit 12.044 Kilometern nach dem Interstate Highway System (75.376 km) in den USA und dem National Trunk Highway System (45.400 km) der Volksrepublik China das drittlängste (Quelle: Bundesministerium für Verkehr, Bau und Stadtentwicklung).


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobahn_(Deutschland)

btw: it also mentions that the highway network makes up for only 5 percent of the total network in Germany.

Now tell me something: How is Spain suposed to surpass Germany in this area, when:

a: the country depends on EU donations 
b: the number of licensed cars is far far smaller
c: the population is far smaller
d: it hasnt got nearly as much traffic


----------



## GNU

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> In reponse to GNU's statement about population density in Spain as opposed to Germany earlier in the thread


Dont get you point here.

Germany: Population: 82,314,900
Density: 230.9 /km² (50th)

Spain: Popualtion: 45,116,894
Density: 79 people per km2 /km² (106th)


and oh:



> By its central position in Europe, Germany is an important transportation hub. This is reflected in its dense and modern transportation networks. *Probably most famous is the extensive motorway (Autobahn) network that ranks worldwide third largest in its total length and features lack of blanket speed limits on the majority of routes.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Germany#Infrastructure

That should have been settled then


----------



## willo

GNU said:


> Now tell me something: How is Spain suposed to surpass Germany in this area, when:
> 
> a: the country depends on EU donations
> b: the number of licensed cars is far far smaller
> c: the population is far smaller
> d: it hasnt got nearly as much traffic


a: not true
b: and?¿?¿
c: and¿?¿?
d: and?¿?¿


----------



## GNU

So according to you Spain isnt a net receiver of EU funds?




> At the heart of Spain’s concerns lies the fact that comparing Spain’s financial balance with the EU in 2000-06 and 2007-13, its net balance with the EU, which will have reached €48.7 billion in 2000-06, will be reduced to approximately €5 billion in 2007-13. This is due to both increased contributions to the budget, because of its relatively greater economic growth, and to reduced receipts from the EU budget as it ceases to qualify for cohesion, structural and agricultural funds. The Spanish Government recognises that its situation within the EU has changed to the better and that this will mean less financing from the EU budget than in the past. Spain accepts that its GDP is now almost at the average EU level (98.2% of EU-25 and 90% of EU-15). Nevertheless, it still seeks to ensure a smooth transition because its goal is to avoid becoming a net contributor before it reaches full real convergence with the EU-15. Thus, for a long time a net receiver of EU funds, Spain may now end up being a net contributor to the EU budget. *Hence, the key question for Spain’s negotiators is not whether Spain will be a net contributor to the budget before 2013, which is largely discounted, but whether Spain is to suffer a sudden and abrupt loss of funds or if it will enjoy a mild and moderate phasing-out*


http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cach...u+Spain+net+receiver&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=de



> Structural Funds and Cohesion Funds are funds allocated by the European Union for two related purposes, *firstly support for the poorer regions of Europe, and, secondly, support for integrating European infrastructure especially in the transport sector.* Current programmes run from 1 January 2000 to 31 December 2006, with €54.4 billion budget for Structural Funds, and €18bn for the Cohesion Fund.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks like someone is totally offtopic and jealous too.


----------



## Verso

GNU, you're a troll.


----------



## GNU

So I guess we can conclude with this:

Length of highways:

1. USA
2. China
3. Germany

:yes:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

GNU said:


> Yeah, its exactly the other way round here.
> Spanish roads are being counted as freeways which wouldnt get that trademark in Germany.


This is a complete bullshit, and someone seems to be so in favor of Germany, adequate discussion isn't possible.




> Nonsense
> Theyll never have a highway network that could compare to Germanys in terms of length.
> Why dont you give us a source for your claim here?


Dude, things change. Youre ridiculous horny for Germany makes no sense. My source is already given.


----------



## GNU

Verso said:


> GNU, you're a troll.


Why am I a troll now?
Ive given various sources which show that Germany has the most highway km in Europe. I guess thats enough for some people to call me a troll.
On the other hand none of you guys has provided me with a source that would support the claim that Spain has a bigger highway network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

GNU said:


> So I guess we can conclude with this:
> 
> Length of highways:
> 
> 1. USA
> 2. China
> 3. Germany
> 
> :yes:


Old list. I'm compiling a new one right now, but it takes time, Google Earth, a map and calculator (Excel).


----------



## GNU

Chriszwolle said:


> Dude, things change. Youre ridiculous horny for Germany makes no sense. My source is already given.


Where pls?
Im arguing on a rational basis here.
And Im right when I say that its nonsense to claim that Austria has a highway network that is half the size of Germanys or when, pray, some claim that Spains highwy network is bigger than Germanys.
It just doesnt make any sense!


----------



## Verso

Chris, I'll let you handle him.


----------



## GNU

Chriszwolle said:


> Old list. I'm compiling a new one right now, but it takes time, Google Earth, a map and calculator (Excel).


So you would not trust the german government on this issue?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

GNU said:


> So you would not trust the german government on this issue?


Because that list is at least from 2006. Spain builds motorways much faster as Germany, over 560km this year, so it has overtaken Germany on the list. I'm not sure on France, i'm calculating it now.

Wikipedia stinks as a source, it's full of lists made by SSC-like guys who wants to make their country look better as it is. 



> or when, pray, some claim that Spains highwy network is bigger than Germanys.
> It just doesnt make any sense!


Why doesn't it make sense? Because Germany _should_ have the biggest motorway network in your opinion?

It's just a matter of time, countries like India and Brazil are gonna overtake Germany too once.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Spain is really taking off. It has already passed Germany on the HDI stats, Madrids Airport is now hard on the heals of Amsterdam for Europes 4th possition, transport infrastructure is beiing developed at a much faster pace than most EU countries. All quite exciting really


----------



## Verso

Chriszwolle said:


> It's just a matter of time, countries like India and Brazil are gonna overtake Germany too once.


And what about Canada? What's with those 15,000 km? I was never too convinced about that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> And what about Canada? What's with those 15,000 km? I was never too convinced about that.


Me neither.

Canada has a lot of grade intersectioned express roads. Those are 2x2 but don't have controlled acces. I guess those are taken into account. Again, SSC and Wikipedia are full of people who want to make their country looks better.

I also have seen unrealistic figures about Russia, Mexico, Australia and India.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I already encountered 3 different figures for Autoroute length on French wikipedia;

1) The Autoroute list
2) The Autoroute individual article
3) My calculating with the best French maps available (Michelin 1:200.000 atlas).

I am now following my own calculations, it takes more time, but Germany, Spain and France are quite close to eachother, i want to be sure.


----------



## lpioe

GNU, never ever quote Wikipedia again and say afterwards it's settled. Anyone can edit their pages in a few seconds.
And as Chris said your german source is probably outdated.
And even if Germany has at the moment the 3rd largest motorway network in the world, Spain is very very close and will surpass is soon.
Just check a road map and look how many motorways under contruction there are in Spain and how many in Germany.
And yes Germany has a bigger population and more cars, but in Spain you need less daily traffic to build a motorway then in Germany. Noone questions that german motorways are on average busier than spanish one.


----------



## GNU

lpioe said:


> GNU, never ever quote Wikipedia again and say afterwards it's settled.


Youve obviously never read my posts properly since I not only gave two independent Wiki links but also a link from the german departement of transportation and city development which confirmed them.
see my previous posts.




> And as Chris said your german source is probably outdated.
> And even if Germany has at the moment the 3rd largest motorway network in the world, Spain is very very close and will surpass is soon.
> Just check a road map and look how many motorways under contruction there are in Spain and how many in Germany.
> And yes Germany has a bigger population and more cars, but in Spain you need less daily traffic to build a motorway then in Germany. Noone questions that german motorways are on average busier than spanish one.


Cant anyone here give me source which says: "Spain has the highest amount of highway km in Europe?"
Thats all Im asking for really.
I do not doubt that Spain is building a lot these days, but theyre doing it becuase they didnt do it in the past unlike other countries.
Their infrastructure was not up to date which is a reason why the EU hands out generous funds to the spanish government.


----------



## GNU

Chriszwolle said:


> Because that list is at least from 2006. Spain builds motorways much faster as Germany, over 560km this year, so it has overtaken Germany on the list. I'm not sure on France, i'm calculating it now.


So you claim that Spain has the highest amount of highway kms and that it has overtaken Germany.
The problem I have here is that: "you havent given a single source so far to back this claim up."



> Why doesn't it make sense? Because Germany _should_ have the biggest motorway network in your opinion?


It has the biggest and densest motorway network because:

a: It has the biggest population in Europe
b: It has the highest amount of licensed cars
c: Its europes biggest economy and has been that since atleast the early 60s whereas Spain in contrast was a poor country until the 90s
d: Germany invested more money into its infrastructure than the other big countries in europe even during the 90s (bringing the former GDR up to date)
e: the federalistic makeup of the country means that youll have many populated centres spread throughout the country which need to be connected.
f: Its geographical location in the heart of Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

the Netherlands & Belgium have a much denser motorway network than any other country in the world, including Germany. There are almost no places in the Netherlands where a motorway is further as 25km away.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The source of the Spanish motorways is listed a few posts back, in the code tags.


----------



## GNU

Chriszwolle said:


> the Netherlands & Belgium have a much denser motorway network than any other country in the world, including Germany. There are almost no places in the Netherlands where a motorway is further as 25km away.



Yes, of course, I was refering to the "big" countries in Europe when I said that Germany had the densest.


----------



## GNU

Chriszwolle said:


> The source of the Spanish motorways is listed a few posts back, in the code tags.


Could you post it again pls.? I cant find it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Yes, indeed on those Voie Express. Michelin has the best maps of France.


----------



## willo

GNU said:


> So according to you Spain isnt a net receiver of EU funds?


Spain is a net reciever but what does have to do with all the infraestructure being paid by EU?¿? that's not true


----------



## GNU

willo said:


> Spain is a net reciever but what does have to do with all the infraestructure being paid by EU?¿? that's not true





> Structural Funds and Cohesion Funds are funds allocated by the European Union for two related purposes,* firstly support for the poorer regions of Europe, and, secondly, support for integrating European infrastructure especially in the transport sector.* Current programmes run from 1 January 2000 to 31 December 2006, with €54.4 billion budget for Structural Funds, and €18bn for the Cohesion Fund.


In order to achieve economic growth a country needs to have a decent infrastructure as a basis.


----------



## willo

i thought i was talking to a person with a normal IQ. Sorry for prejudging you


----------



## GNU

Apology accepted! 
Having a higher than normal IQ often means that youll get some flak. Im used to it.


----------



## Ali_B

Since this summer *Morocco *has now *818km *of highway. At the end of this year another 48km of highway will be finished and opened fot traffic.


----------



## Booze

Nephasto said:


> Indeed! What are Carreteras de doble calzada with motorway standards?! That doesn't exist... they would be autovias.
> And also there are some rare dual carriagewas that don't have motorway standarts but are called autovias(for example the A7 south of Estepona untill the junction with AP7), although I think those aren't counted in Chris numbers.


They do exist  As I posted at the Spanish forum, these kind of roads would be like the Ma-15 in Mallorca which is not considered Autovia, and has a Vmax of 100km/h (sorry, I didn't find better pictures)




























-----

Regarding the number of cars and its relation to the infrastructure in a country, one must note that differences among regions are huge.

I posted this chart at the spanish forum some weeks ago. The funny thing is that there is not a clear pattern that relates the data to GDP, Density, or to other factors.










¿Do you have this data for other countries?


----------



## radi6404

*New motorways/nationalroads in your country*

I wanted ask how well they make new motorways and nationalroads in your country, are they really smooth when they are new or are they already with a bump here and there, it is art for me to make motorways so smooth that you feel nothing and think you are in a maglev rather than a road, it is apsolutely amazing and consummade if companies manage to make the motorways that smooth, how are new motorways in your countries. I think I´ve told you enough of the motorways in Bulgaria, especially one certain motorway.


----------



## Verso

Which one?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

You would be very disappointed with new motorways in New Zealand and Australia with all the botts dots and cats eyes on the road surface. More like a Maglev with stones on the track


----------



## keber

There are bumps here and there in Slovenia and everywhere else. So, next question?:cheers:


----------



## radi6404

keber said:


> There are bumps here and there in Slovenia and everywhere else. So, next question?:cheers:


so then aktually only new Bulgarian motorways feel like maglevs?


----------



## Klausenburg

http://www.ziuadecj.ro/action/article?ID=9212

*A new highway will be built between Transylvania Highway and the town of Dej, crossing through Nokia plant in Jucu. It will have 75 Km, and will cost ~8 milion euros for each Km. I will begin in Gilau, will be linked with Transylvania Highway at Luna Interchange, will saround Cluj-Napoca by South, will pass near Cluj International Airport, and will continue towards Jucu and finaly Dej. The construction will start in April.*



> *Lucrările la “autostrada Nokia” încep în aprilie*
> 
> Lucrările la autostrada urbană Gilău-Jucu (cu extindere spre Dej) vor începe la finele lunii aprilie, au declarat pentru ZIUA de Cluj surse din administraţie. În total, autostrada va măsura 75 de kilometri. Costurile au fost evaluate la peste opt milioane de euro pe kilometru. Lucrarea va începe de la nodul rutier din localitatea Jucu.
> Compania Naţională de Autostrăzi şi Drumuri Naţionale din România (CNADNR) pregăteşte deja licitaţia pentru atribuirea lucrării de execuţie a autostrăzii urbane, au precizat surse din administraţie. Şi arhitectul judeţului, Radu Spânu, a confirmat că aprilie este termenul la care a fost programată începerea lucrărilor.
> 
> “Conform proiectului, lucrarea va debuta spre finele lui aprilie, începând de la nodul denivelat din localitatea Jucu”, a precizat arhitectul. Acesta a explicat că reprezentanţii companiei de proiectare Iptana trebuie să finalizeze studiul de fezabilitate până în martie, urmând ca mai apoi CNADNR să poată organiza licitaţia pentru execuţia lucrării.
> 
> Trebuie reamintit că autostrada urbană Gilău – Jucu măsura, în proiectul iniţial, peste 40 de kilometri, iar preţul de realizare a fost estimat la aproximativ 370.000.000 de euro.
> 
> Ulterior, s-a decis prelungirea autostrăzii spre Dej cu 35 de kilometri, costurile devenind aproape duble. Autostrada ar urma să se desfăşoare pe patru benzi. Porneşte din comuna Gilău, se intersectează cu nodul denivelat de drumuri de la capătul sudic al comunei Luna şi coboară dealurile până la sud de localitatea Floreşti, în zona unităţii militare.
> 
> Traseul parcurge mai departe zona Floreşti până la Cetatea Fetei. Apoi se îndreaptă spre municipiul Cluj-Napoca, prin Făget, în paralel cu centura ocolitoare a Primăriei – tronsonul sud. De aici, drumul ajunge în zona străzilor Câmpului şi E. Ionescu, intră pe strada C. Brâncuşi, H. Coandă şi zona Selgros.
> 
> Traversează Băile Someşeni şi intră în zona de locuinţe până la capătul pistei de aterizare-decolare a aeroportului, unde se întretaie cu intersecţia denivelată DN1C (Aurel Vlaicu, Traian Vuia). Ocoleşte apoi localităţile Sânicoară şi Apahida şi continuă prin Jucu spre Dej.


SOURCE: *Ziua de Cluj*


----------



## Verso

radi6404 said:


> so then aktually only new Bulgarian motorways feel like maglevs?


Have you been driven by maglev?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
of course he hasn't.
He hasn't been to Mars either............
then again?:lol:


----------



## keber

radi6404 said:


> so then aktually only new Bulgarian motorways feel like maglevs?


No. It is in the same league as any other country.


----------



## radi6404

keber said:


> No. It is in the same league as any other country.


No, that´s just bullshit, I know how new roads in other couries feel and how new roads in Bulgaria feel, in some countries they are fine but in some they don´t manage to make them smooth, Do you know that the newly rehabilitated motorway Belgrade Nish feels like a rollercoaster, you see black asphalt but it goes up and down, up and down... That´s not how it should be, that´s not soemthing against Serbians, they manage to build good roads but Belgrade Nish rehabilitated section feels like a rollercoaster.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ You thing the Serbs are gonna waste money rebuilding the whole motorway, while repaving does the job? Because, those rollercoaster roads, as you call it, require a total new foundation, which is unnecessary expensive.


----------



## Billpa

radi6404 said:


> No, that´s just bullshit,



Why can't you come on here and act politely like everyone else?
Grow up.


----------



## Xusein

No new roads here, so I wouldn't know...we got some new shiny crashbarriers though.


----------



## radi6404

Chriszwolle said:


> ^^ You thing the Serbs are gonna waste money rebuilding the whole motorway, while repaving does the job? Because, those rollercoaster roads, as you call it, require a total new foundation, which is unnecessary expensive.


If the renovate their motorways which are MAJOR connections to the east they should do it properly, E79 parts which were renovated in the same period when the Struma motorway was being built feel like Maglev, so the Bulgarian company manages to renovate the roads properly but the Serbs don´t? The national road passing through the gorge with the 13 tunnels is properly done, it´s smooth but the motorway, no.


----------



## Chicagoago

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> of course he hasn't.
> He hasn't been to Mars either............
> then again?:lol:


I actually took a maglev to mars last summer....it was really charming.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Then would you be so kind as to answer these?

1. Do they have gas stations on Mars?

2. Was the Struma built by Martians?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

3. Is radi from Mars?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

4. And was is ancient Bulgarians (the decendants of refugees from Krypton) who really made the Nazca Lines?


----------



## radi6404

KIWIKAAS said:


> Then would you be so kind as to answer these?
> 
> 1. Do they have gas stations on Mars?
> 
> 2. Was the Struma built by Martians?


Can´t answer it, I just know that the Struma was built by Professionals from Professional companies which know what they are doing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

radi6404 said:


> Can´t answer it, I just know that the Struma was built by Professionals from Professional companies which know what they are doing.


And all the other motorways were build by a discount company? :nuts:


----------



## Mateusz

Buy one, take second for free


----------



## asahi

Something like Tesco branded motorway ?


----------



## Majestic

radi6404 said:


> Can´t answer it, I just know that the Struma was built by Professionals from Professional companies which know what they are doing.


Like what professional companies?


----------



## keber

Like Strabag. :lol:


----------



## radi6404

keber said:


> Like Strabag. :lol:


no man, like Mavrovo skopie and others


----------



## CborG

Sorry about this on-topic post:

Planned motorways in NL:


A2 -Tunnel Maastricht
A4 
-Delft-Schiedam
-JC Benelux-Klaaswaal
-Dinteloord-Halsteren
A5 Westrandweg Amsterdam
A7 
-southern bypass Sneek
-Euvelgunne trace east of Groningen-city
A8 Westzaan-Beverwijk
A15 
-Upgrading N15 west of Rotterdam
-extension A15 in eastern direction to the A12
A16 -extension to the A13 north of Rotterdam
A24 -Rozenburg-Maassluis (Blankenburgtunnel)
A30 -Barneveld-Almere-Purmerend (long-term project)
A35 -Almelo-Zwolle (long-term project)
A50 -Upgrading N50 Hattemerbroek-Emmeloord
A54 -Europoort-the Hague (veilingroute)
A73 -Beuningen-A15, west of Nijmegen
A74 -Venlo-German A61

*Expressways*

N11 -South of Leiden between the A4 and A44
N14 -extension northwest of the Hague
N15 -extension on Maasvlakte II
N23 -Alkmaar-Zwolle
N31 
-Western bypass Harlingen
-bypass southwest of Leeuwarden (haak om Leeuwarden)
N33 -widening Assen-Zuidbroek from 2x1 to 2x2
N57 -Western bypass Middelburg


----------



## Majestic

^^
I like your irony man :lol:


----------



## ElviS77

*Motorway density by country...*

It is anything but easy to figure out which countries have a seriously well-developed motorway network and which countries do not. Just counting kms or miles isn't really going to cut it, one obviously have to consider country size as well (surprisingly enough, Luxembourg will never have the same network length as the US...). But even that isn't enough, since a densely populated country like Germany needs more motorways than Sweden, for example. So, then, how should one address this...?

Being exceptionally bored today, I tried to develop a system. First, I looked at length of motorway network per 1000 sq kms. Then, I divided this number by the countries' population density, and reworked the figures into something comparable - the highest number "wins". Here is what I found:

Norway: 0.06 (280 km motorway divided by 324, then divided by 14, 324 being the 1000 sq kms leaving Spitsbergen out of the equation, 14 being population density per sq km)
Sweden: 0.12
Germany: 0.15
USA: 0.25 (not including Alaska)
Spain: 0.30
And so on... 

A couple of comments before everyone start hacking my head off: I KNOW there are debates as to what constitutes a motorway. Should I have included "Gelbe Autobahns" in the German figure (which I did not), should I have left Spanish Autovias out (which I did not either), and how many kms of what we Europeans refer to as motorways actually exist in the US..? I used the figure 75,000 kms, believing I've seen it on this forum. Anyway, I think this is a sensible way of counting, and if you reject my figures (for the record: 12,000 kms for both Germany and Spain, 1100 for Sweden), feel free to substitute your own. The population figures are from CIA's World Factbook.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have calculated the US freeway system, it was close to 100.000 kilometers. Official figures usually only include Interstates.


----------



## Minato ku

So
France : 0.19


----------



## ElviS77

Chriszwolle said:


> I have calculated the US freeway system, it was close to 100.000 kilometers. Official figures usually only include Interstates.


OK, thanks, that would up the number to about 0.30. Still, the Spanish network is quite impressive. Of course, to make this even more reliable, one shouls count number of lanes as well, but that's just too much...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it's also interesting to calculate the future number. Like eastern European countries only just started constructiong motorways.


----------



## ElviS77

Minato ku said:


> So
> France : 0.19


Sounds about right. On a Norwegian note, I find it quite interesting that if one were to build the approx 500 kms of motorway the National Road Administration deem necessary, we would roughly be at the same figure. A full 1000 kms would make us surpass the US and Spain - not that that's ever going to happen...


----------



## Verso

ElviS77 said:


> First of all, I'm absloutely aware that my idea was anything but perfect and that there are other parameters that do effect the total equation. However, one of the things you see when doing the calculations my way, is that the relative network length often increases with country size, and that densely populated areas seem to have have less motorways than more rural countries. This is not an absolute, of course, but it does make sense applied to Western Europe: Spain has more than Germany which has more than the UK. For instance. My not-so-contoversial hypothesis is that higher population density equals more motorway lanes on average. In addition, regular highways are often multilane as well.
> 
> Still, not the definitive comparison of motorway network length. Of course, and I like all the improvements that have been suggested.


Your idea was quite fine, but you gave us an unnecessarily long formula. We just shortened it, that's all.


----------



## PLH

ElviS77 said:


> Cool statistics!


Yeah, cooly outdated...


For eg. Poland - not 552 but 765,8 km (or 1169,9 km depending on "motorway" definition)


----------



## tugavalenciano

Lisbon wins!


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Wow, Estonia has the highest number of roads per 100 000 people. I didn't know that. But that means we have lots of roads to maintain....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Funny to see the Netherlands has one of the most dense road networks, yet a low number of roads per 100,000 inhabitants. Good to see such things in perspective, because our non-motorway network sucks bigtime.


----------



## Majestic

Estonia's got motorways?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Majestic said:


> Estonia's got motorways?


Nope, those 99km shown in the statistics are actually expressways that aren't even close to a motorway.


----------



## swaugh3

Any new roadways since the last post?


----------



## Timon91

No


----------



## Verso

:lol:


----------



## RawLee

Well,M7(Balatonkeresztúr-Zalakomár) will be inaugurated today(26)...









The whole M7 is scheduled to be finished by the end of summer. M0 eastern section is scheduled for that time too. M6-M0 junction also.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

To discuss the length of the Canadian freeway network, Public Purpose has calculated the motorway length of Canda at 6165 kilometers.

They also note:



> Note: Other sources report more than double the number of motorway kilometers in Canada. The data above are estimated by The Public Purpose based upon personal inspection both of sites and maps. It is suspected that the higher reported figures include the extensive four-lane roadways that are not fully access controlled.


----------



## TheCat

^^ Yes, this makes much more sense. The exaggerated statistics probably include all the dual-carriageways in Canada, of which there indeed are many. They usually have a speed limit of 80 or 90 and traffic lights. But with such a low population density, a lot of these roads feel very much like motorways when there isn't traffic  It's also interesting that Nova Scotia has such a large network in comparison with the other provinces, considering its size.

PS: It also seems that the data is from 1998. While the size of the network hasn't grown by a lot, several new sections of motorway have been built throughout the country.


----------



## Ron2K

I'll calculate the South African network when I get some free time - I'll only take into consideration what we call a freeway (dual-carriageway, two or more lanes in each direction, grade-separated interchanges).

Will take some doing, because Gauteng province (Johannesburg, Pretoria, Vereeniging) has quite an extensive freeway network, and I'm not totally sure of distances in those parts.


----------



## Kenwen

the list for total length of roads is very wrong, china is almost the same size as usa and similar size to whole europe, but it only has a road length thats similar to Japan, 1million something KM, the size of japan is like the size of a province in china, thats ridiculous, anyone been to china would know that the sheer amount of roads in china is comparable to usa. and the crazy road building scheme can also prove that list to be wrong, by 2006 along china add 5600KM of expressway


----------



## Hezery99

ChrisZwolle said:


> in length:
> 
> 1) United States 75.009km
> 2) China 34.288km (growing over 4500km each year)
> 3) Canada 17.000km (seems kind of unlikely to me)
> 4) Spain 13.156km
> 5) Germany 12.200km
> 6) Brazil 11.000km
> 7) France 11.000km
> 8) Japan 6.946km
> 9) Italy 6.621km
> 10) Mexico 6.144km (growing fast)
> 11) India 4885km (seems unlikely to me)
> 12) Saudi Arabia 3348km
> 13) Thailand 2885km (are those all expressways?)
> 14) Chile 2653km
> 15) Netherlands 2360km
> 16) Iraq 2227km (i don't think they are all motorways)
> 17) Pakistan 2225km
> 18) Portugal 2002km
> 19) South Korea 1996km
> 20) South Africa 1927km
> 21) Ukraine 1770km (most of them are grade-expressways i guess)
> 22) Belgium 1729km
> 23) Turkey 1726km
> 24) Australia 1700km
> 25) Austria 1677km
> 26) Switzerland 1638km
> 27) Sweden 1428km
> 28) United Arab Emirates 1392km
> 29) Venezuela 1256km
> 30) Nigeria 1194km
> *31) Malaysia 1192km*
> 32) Croatia 1050km
> 33) Griekenland 1030km
> 34) Denmark 1010km
> Egypt 988km ( i doubt of all these motorways are real motorways)
> Syria 877km
> Taiwan 872km
> Hungary 860km
> Russia 770km
> Iran 751km
> Belarus 750km
> Argentina 734km
> Poland 665km
> Finland 653km
> Algeria 640km
> Cuba 638km
> Morocco 581km
> Serbia 560km
> Oman 550km
> Lithuania 523km
> Czechia 498km
> Slovenia 442km
> Kuwait 420km
> Jordan 401km
> Indonesia 385km (i thought they had more)
> Qatar 333km
> Uzbekistan 332km
> Bulgaria 328km
> El Salvador 327km
> Slovakia 316km
> Cyprus 276km
> Peru 276km
> Romania 266km
> Dominican Republic 263km
> Libya 262km
> Uruguay 252km
> Tunisia 249km
> Cameroon 240km
> Macedonia 192km
> Philippines 170km ( i thought they had more)
> Cote d’Ivoire 162km
> Kenya 153km
> Singapore 150km
> Lebanon 145km
> New Zealand 144km
> Latvia 132km
> Norway 128km
> Israel 126km
> Luxembourg 114km
> Myanmar 101km
> Vietnam 100km (new motorways)
> Estonia 75km
> Zambia 50km
> Ghana 35km
> Jamaica 33km
> Bahrain 30km
> Gabon 30km
> Guinea-Bissau 15km
> 
> GRAND TOTAL: 259.027km
> 
> You must notice, that a motorway in Cameroon or The Dominican Republic can completely differ from what we seen in Europe and the United States. Length shown here can be seen as highly controversial for some countries. Most data token from wikipedia or the CIA Factbook, and, in some rare cases, i figured it out with maps.
> 
> Sometimes, wikipedia doesn’t seems to be very accurate, for example they say Australia has about 16000kms of Expressway, which seems to me as highly unlikely.
> 
> Any comments or corrections are very welcome.
> 
> Before i starting to figure this out, i thought, there were some 270.000 kilometers of motorway/expressways on our globe, and, it seems to be i was quite close to that.


The actual figure for the total length of Malaysian expressways is 1471.60 km as in 2006.


----------



## Hezery99

Kenwen said:


> the list for total length of roads is very wrong, china is almost the same size as usa and similar size to whole europe, but it only has a road length thats similar to Japan, 1million something KM, the size of japan is like the size of a province in china, thats ridiculous, anyone been to china would know that the sheer amount of roads in china is comparable to usa. and the crazy road building scheme can also prove that list to be wrong, by 2006 along china add 5600KM of expressway


You might as well not going to believe it, but it is actually true. The growth rate of Chinese expressways can be considered as the fastest in the world.


----------



## Verso

^ Depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Timon91

^^No matter what, 4500 kms/year is very much :cheers:


----------



## Haljackey

Highway 401, which runs through Ontario, Canada, is the busiest highway in North America. It is also sometimes regarded to being the busiest in the entire world, but I haven't seen a creditable source for this statement.

A pic:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Haljackey said:


> Highway 401, which runs through Ontario, Canada, is the busiest highway in North America. It is also sometimes regarded to being the busiest in the entire world, but I haven't seen a creditable source for this statement.


I haven't seen a busier road in the world yet. The busiest in the United States is the I-405 near Seal Beach at 390,000 and I believe the 401 is in the 420,000 range.


----------



## oliver999

chinese express way toally length has been more than 53600KM at the end of 2007.
link:
http://gb.cri.cn/1321/2007/01/04/[email protected]
and:http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/72969565.html?si=1

at the end of 2008, totally length can reach 55000KM,2010,65000KM
link:


----------



## tahir.DDS

wow great picture; now ,this is a real highway 
thanks Haljackey


----------



## tahir.DDS

Haljackey said:


> Highway 401, which runs through Ontario, Canada, is the busiest highway in North America. It is also sometimes regarded to being the busiest in the entire world, but I haven't seen a creditable source for this statement.
> 
> A pic:


am talking about this picture


----------



## tahir.DDS

and please everyone ,don't include unpaved road a highway,coz its year 2008:bash:


----------



## Timon91

mg: 18 lanes and still jammed. No wonder it's in the 420k a day range.


----------



## Verso

tahir.DDS said:


> and please everyone ,don't include unpaved road a highway,coz its year 2008:bash:


What about motorways paved with cobble stones?


----------



## Haljackey

tahir.DDS said:


> am talking about this picture


Yes I know. I may also be incorrect, but that may also be the widest highway in North America (and again, possibly the world but there's no creditable sources). At 18 lanes wide (22 including those connecting lanes), it certainly is a beast.


----------



## Majestic

Yeah, and imagine an accident on 401 during rush hour :nuts:


----------



## Timon91

^^Especially one that blocks the entire road. You're really screwed if that happens hno:
That's also what is better about e.g. Germany. If an important road gets blocked, there are mostly enough oppurtunities to get around.


----------



## Lydon

South African highways are pretty underated:


----------



## Majestic

Yeah, they are neat and some of them look pretty massive 
And indeed they don't get much of the publicity.


----------



## flierfy

ChrisZwolle said:


> I calculate Germany have 12.624 kilometer of roads, classified as an Autobahn. However, some Autobahns have the lack of emergency lanes.
> 
> *Another 1.561 kilometer is classified as "Autobahnähnlich" in the ADAC 1:150.000 road atlas. *
> 
> This would bring the total amount in Germany to 14.185 kilometers.
> 
> However, there is one "but".
> 
> A lot of Autobahnähnliche (Motorway-like) roads are urban arterials with grade separated intersections. They often have the lack of emergency lanes, and proper on and offramps. They also have *often* a *bad geometry*, and a speed limit lower as 80km/h.
> 
> Some Autobahnähnliche roads doesn't have any median or middle barrier at all, these are not taken into the account of 1.561 kilometers.
> 
> However, a lot of Autobahnähnliche roads are fully up to motorway standards, sometimes even without a speed limit. Therefore, the number of 14.185 kilometers cannot all be taken into account of "motorway-grade roads".


I'm interested in how you counted this. I added up all stretches of dualled non-motorway roads in Germany which are completely grade-separated and stretch over two junctions at least and got a total length of 1641,7 km.

Now I wonder what you mean by bad design standards and in which way they disqualify one of these roads from this competition.


----------



## caserass

ChrisZwolle said:


> The list so far in Europe;
> 
> *Motorway-called roads*
> 1. Spain 12.946 - Autovía & Autopista
> 2. Germany 12.624 - Autobahn
> 3. France 10.689 - Autoroute
> 
> *Expressways with motorway characteristics*
> 1. France 3.097 - Voie Expresse
> 2. Germany 1.561 - Autobahnähnlich & Gelbe Autobahn
> 3. Spain 0* - Via Rapida**
> 
> *Total:*
> 1. Germany 14.185
> 2. France 13.786
> 3. Spain 12.946
> 
> * Only difference between Autovías and Autopistas are tolls.
> ** A Via Rapida is a one lane expressway, and therefore not taken into account.
> 
> What can we see from this list? Well, the three countries are close to eachother. However, they have various population (densities) and AADT. Counted to population, Spain wins by far, and Germany comes out worse.
> 
> Spain also has the largest amount of the highest design standards, France has the lowest. Germany is in between, but it has to be noted, that some German Autobahnen have no emergency lane, also in rural areas.
> 
> Still, a decent comparison is hard, since France's Voie Expresses (motorway-like roads) have a higher design standard as German Autobahnähnliche roads. Spanish Autovías have the same design standards and Vmax as their Autobahn, Autopista & Autoroute counterparts.


1. France 3.097 - Voie Expresse

I have to say I'm very surprised. There are 380 voies express in France, and some of them are 100 kms and more.

Even if the average of these 380 voies express is 10 kms it still makes 3800 kilometers...

I don't know but I found this site : SARATLAS

These people seem to share the same passion with you 

As for the lengtt of the french network here they say 11810 km in 2001...

Franceautoroutes

:bash: I don't understand actually...


----------



## bebe.2006

Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11619612#post11619612 :

Let`s make *some changes to the list by ChrisZwolle*. All data from this thread.

So, 

China has 55.000 km
Germany 14.185 km
France 13.786 km
Spain 12.946 km
Canada 6.165 km 
Malaysia 1471 km
Poland 1200 km - plus 1000 km dual carriageway, but non-grade separated roads from socialistic times, togather 2200 km
Czechia 1002 km
Iraq 2227 km - interesting thing is, most of these roads were built by polish companies in 1980's.
Norway 350 km
Sweden 1700 km
Morocco 1152 km

*The changed list contains only dual carriageway (four or more lanes), grade separated (access controlled, limited-access) roads:*

*Highways, motorways, expressways in length:*

1) United States 75.009 km
2) China 55.000 km (growing over 4500km each year)
3) Germany 14.185 km
4) France 13.786 km
5) Spain 12.946 km
6) Brazil 11.000 km
7) Japan 6.946 km
8) Italy 6.621 km
9) Canada 6.165 km 
10) Mexico 6.144 km (growing fast)
11) India 4885 km (seems unlikely to me)
12) Saudi Arabia 3348 km
13) Thailand 2885 km (are those all expressways?)
14) Chile 2653 km
15) Netherlands 2360 km
16) Iraq 2227 km (i don't think they are all motorways)
17) Pakistan 2225 km
18) Portugal 2002 km
19) South Korea 1996 km
20) South Africa 1927 km
21) Ukraine 1770 km (most of them are grade-expressways i guess)
22) Belgium 1729 km
23) Turkey 1726 km
24) Australia 1700 km
24) Sweden 1700 km
26) Austria 1677 km
27) Switzerland 1638 km
28) Malaysia 1471 km
29) United Arab Emirates 1392 km
30) Poland 1346 km 
31) Venezuela 1256 km
32) Nigeria 1194 km
33) Morocco 1152 km
34) Croatia 1050 km
35) Griekenland 1030km
36) Denmark 1010km
37) Czechia 1002km
Egypt 988km ( i doubt of all these motorways are real motorways)
Syria 877km
Taiwan 872km
Hungary 860km
Russia 770km
Iran 751km
Belarus 750km
Argentina 734km
Finland 653km
Algeria 640km
Cuba 638km
Serbia 560km
Oman 550km
Lithuania 523km
Slovenia 442km
Kuwait 420km
Jordan 401km
Indonesia 385km (i thought they had more)
Norway 350 km
Qatar 333km 
Uzbekistan 332km
Bulgaria 328km
El Salvador 327km
Slovakia 316km
Cyprus 276km
Peru 276km
Romania 266km
Dominican Republic 263km
Libya 262km
Uruguay 252km
Tunisia 249km
Cameroon 240km
Macedonia 192km
Philippines 170km ( i thought they had more)
Cote d’Ivoire 162km
Kenya 153km
Singapore 150km
Lebanon 145km
New Zealand 144km
Latvia 132km
Israel 126km
Luxembourg 114km
Myanmar 101km
Vietnam 100km (new motorways)
Estonia 75km
Zambia 50km
Ghana 35km
Jamaica 33km
Bahrain 30km
Gabon 30km
Guinea-Bissau 15km

GRAND TOTAL: 259.027km

You must notice, that a motorway in Cameroon or The Dominican Republic can completely differ from what we seen in Europe and the United States. Length shown here can be seen as highly controversial for some countries. Most data token from wikipedia or the CIA Factbook, and, in some rare cases, i figured it out with maps. 

Sometimes, wikipedia doesn’t seems to be very accurate, for example they say Australia has about 16000kms of Expressway, which seems to me as highly unlikely. 

Any comments or corrections are very welcome. 

Before i starting to figure this out, i thought, there were some 270.000 kilometers of motorway/expressways on our globe, and, it seems to be i was quite close to that.


----------



## Muttie

Is this list with expressways? Or do you guys only count highways?


----------



## Muttie

Either way, Morocco has 897.5 km of dual carriageway (four or more lanes) and 255 km of grade separated (access controlled) roads (2x2):

Total of 1152.5km


----------



## ElviS77

bebe.2006 said:


> Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11619612#post11619612 :
> 
> Let`s make some changes to the list by ChrisZwolle. All data from this thread.
> 
> So,
> 
> China has 55.000 km
> Germany 14.185 km
> France 13.786 km
> Spain 12.946 km
> Canada 6.165 km
> Malaysia 1471 km
> Poland 1200 km - plus 1000 km dual carriageway, but non-grade separated roads from socialistic times, togather 2200 km
> Czechia 1002 km
> 16) Iraq 2227 km (i don't think they are all motorways) - interesting thing is, most of these roads were built by polish companies in 1980's.
> 
> The changed list contains only dual carriageway (four or more lanes), grade separated (access controlled) roads:
> 
> in length:
> 
> 1) United States 75.009 km
> 2) China 55.000 km (growing over 4500km each year)
> 3) Germany 14.185 km
> 4) France 13.786 km
> 5) Spain 12.946 km
> 6) Brazil 11.000 km
> 7) Japan 6.946 km
> 8) Italy 6.621 km
> 9) Canada 6.165 km
> 10) Mexico 6.144 km (growing fast)
> 11) India 4885 km (seems unlikely to me)
> 12) Saudi Arabia 3348 km
> 13) Thailand 2885 km (are those all expressways?)
> 14) Chile 2653 km
> 15) Netherlands 2360 km
> 16) Iraq 2227 km (i don't think they are all motorways)
> 17) Pakistan 2225 km
> 18) Portugal 2002 km
> 19) South Korea 1996 km
> 20) South Africa 1927 km
> 21) Ukraine 1770 km (most of them are grade-expressways i guess)
> 22) Belgium 1729 km
> 23) Turkey 1726 km
> 24) Australia 1700 km
> 25) Austria 1677 km
> 26) Switzerland 1638 km
> 27) Malaysia 1471 km
> 28) Sweden 1428 km
> 29) United Arab Emirates 1392 km
> 30) Venezuela 1256 km
> 31) Poland 1200 km
> 32) Nigeria 1194 km
> 33) Croatia 1050 km
> 34) Griekenland 1030km
> 35) Denmark 1010km
> 36) Czechia 1002km
> Egypt 988km ( i doubt of all these motorways are real motorways)
> Syria 877km
> Taiwan 872km
> Hungary 860km
> Morocco 818km
> Russia 770km
> Iran 751km
> Belarus 750km
> Argentina 734km
> Finland 653km
> Algeria 640km
> Cuba 638km
> Serbia 560km
> Oman 550km
> Lithuania 523km
> Slovenia 442km
> Kuwait 420km
> Jordan 401km
> Indonesia 385km (i thought they had more)
> Qatar 333km
> Uzbekistan 332km
> Bulgaria 328km
> El Salvador 327km
> Slovakia 316km
> Cyprus 276km
> Peru 276km
> Romania 266km
> Dominican Republic 263km
> Libya 262km
> Uruguay 252km
> Tunisia 249km
> Cameroon 240km
> Macedonia 192km
> Philippines 170km ( i thought they had more)
> Cote d’Ivoire 162km
> Kenya 153km
> Singapore 150km
> Lebanon 145km
> New Zealand 144km
> Latvia 132km
> Norway 128km
> Israel 126km
> Luxembourg 114km
> Myanmar 101km
> Vietnam 100km (new motorways)
> Estonia 75km
> Zambia 50km
> Ghana 35km
> Jamaica 33km
> Bahrain 30km
> Gabon 30km
> Guinea-Bissau 15km
> 
> GRAND TOTAL: 259.027km
> 
> You must notice, that a motorway in Cameroon or The Dominican Republic can completely differ from what we seen in Europe and the United States. Length shown here can be seen as highly controversial for some countries. Most data token from wikipedia or the CIA Factbook, and, in some rare cases, i figured it out with maps.
> 
> Sometimes, wikipedia doesn’t seems to be very accurate, for example they say Australia has about 16000kms of Expressway, which seems to me as highly unlikely.
> 
> Any comments or corrections are very welcome.
> 
> Before i starting to figure this out, i thought, there were some 270.000 kilometers of motorway/expressways on our globe, and, it seems to be i was quite close to that.


I know the Norwegian network is bad, but 128 kms..? Give me a break, that was the figure in the late 70s... Today, it's at 280 kms or thereabouts, and come 24 Nov, the E6 in Østfold is completed, increasing the network to just over 300 kms. In addition, there are a few multilane grade-separated roads in Oslo, Trondheim and Bergen which are not included, which would take the total network length to about 350 kms. Even the Swedish network is a bit longer than suggested, I think 1700 kms has been mentioned on the Sweden forum.


----------



## diz

diz said:


> 欢迎到摩天大楼城市! 您可以显示我们一些图片吗? 并且下次如果可能, 您可以讲话用英语吗? 谢谢!


I see that I posted when this thread began...

and looking back..... I'm baffled as to why I posted this since I do not speak Chinese whatsoever.


----------



## Lydon

lol!


----------



## lucaf1

_Italy 6.621 km_

Superstrade are not included


----------



## bebe.2006

lucaf1 said:


> _Italy 6.621 km_
> 
> Superstrade are not included


What do you mean?

________________________________







Muttie said:


> So a road like this one below is also counted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking....


I think we should count roads on that you can drive 80-120 km/h without stops: no crossroads, no traffic lights (except that it's a jam ). 
So, if a road like this one below is also counted? I would say yes.
________________________________

Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11619612#post11619612 :

Let`s make *some changes to the list by ChrisZwolle*. All data from this thread.




*Highways, motorways, expressways, freeways in length:*

*The modified Chris's list *contains only dual carriageway (four or more lanes), grade separated (access controlled, limited-access) roads:

1) United States 100.000 km
2) China 75.000 km
3) Spain 14.689 km
4) Germany 14.185 km
5) France 13.786 km
6) Brazil 11.000 km
7) Italy 7.079 km
8) Japan 6.946 km
9) Canada 6.165 km 
10) Mexico 6.144 km (growing fast)
11) United Kingdom 3421 km
12) Saudi Arabia 3348 km
13) Thailand 2885 km (are those all expressways?)
14) Chile 2653 km
15) Netherlands 2360 km
16) Iraq 2227 km (i don't think they are all motorways)
17) Pakistan 2225 km
18) Portugal 2002 km
19) Argentina 2000 km (aprox.)
20) South Korea 1996 km
21) South Africa 1927 km
22) Morocco 1779 km
23) Belgium 1729 km
24) Turkey 1726 km
25) Australia 1700 km
26) Sweden 1700 km
27) Austria 1677 km
28) Switzerland 1638 km
29) Poland 1503 km ( + about 1300 under construction)
30) Malaysia 1471 km
31) United Arab Emirates 1392 km 
32) Taiwan 1335 km
33)Algeria 1300 km
34) Hungary 1288 km
35) Venezuela 1256 km
36) Nigeria 1194 km
37) Czechia 1147 km
38) Croatia 1050 km
39) Griekenland 1030 km
40) Denmark 1010 km
Egypt 988 km ( i doubt of all these motorways are real motorways)
Syria 877 km
Russia 770 km
Iran 751 km
Belarus 750 km
Argentina 734 km
Finland 653 km
India 650 km
Cuba 638 km
Slovakia 605 km
Slovenia 600 km
Serbia 560 km
Oman 550 km
Lithuania 523 km
Bulgaria 444 km
Kuwait 420 km
Jordan 401 km
Indonesia 385 km (i thought they had more)
Norway 350 km
Qatar 333 km 
Uzbekistan 332 km
El Salvador 327 km
Israel 320 km
Cyprus 276 km
Peru 276 km
Romania 266 km
Dominican Republic 263 km
Libya 262 km
Uruguay 252 km
Tunisia 249 km
Cameroon 240 km
Ukraine 200 km
Macedonia 192 km
Philippines 170 km ( i thought they had more)
Cote d’Ivoire 162 km
Kenya 153 km
Singapore 150 km
Lebanon 145 km
New Zealand 144 km
Latvia 132 km
Luxembourg 114 km
Myanmar 101 km
Vietnam 100 km (new motorways)
Estonia 75 km
Zambia 50 km
Ghana 35 km
Jamaica 33 km
Bahrain 30 km
Gabon 30 km
Guinea-Bissau 15 km

GRAND TOTAL: about 300.000 km



ChrisZwolle said:


> You must notice, that a motorway in Cameroon or The Dominican Republic can completely differ from what we seen in Europe and the United States. Length shown here can be seen as highly controversial for some countries. Most data token from wikipedia or the CIA Factbook, and, in some rare cases, i figured it out with maps.
> 
> Sometimes, wikipedia doesn’t seems to be very accurate, for example they say Australia has about 16000kms of Expressway, which seems to me as highly unlikely.
> 
> Any comments or corrections are very welcome.
> 
> Before i starting to figure this out, i thought, there were some 270.000 kilometers of motorway/expressways on our globe, and, it seems to be i was quite close to that.


----------



## lucaf1

bebe.2006 said:


> What do you mean?


----------



## Verso

If you're already making changes, you can change Slovenia to 600 km, it won't increase much anyway.


----------



## bebe.2006

^^ So it means there are 6.621 km motorways in Italy. And then, there are also superstrades, right? Then the question is: How many superstrades do we have?


----------



## caserass

Spain : 13872 km


----------



## lucaf1

bebe.2006 said:


> ^^ So it means there are 6.621 km motorways in Italy. And then, there are also superstrades, right? Then the question is: How many superstrades do we have?


and then there are also raccordi autostradali.

Raccordi autostradali (total 418 km) are all dual carriageway, some are autostrada (277 km), some are strada extraurbana principale (aka superstrada) some are strada extraurbana secondaria (without emergency lane).

Exemple:

RA2 Salerno Avellino (autostrada) managed by ANAS










RA3 Firenze Siena (strada extraurbana secondaria even if dual carriageway with same restriction of superstrade) managed by ANAS









RA5 Sicignano (A3)-Potenza (autostrada) managed by ANAS









RA6 Bettolle (A1) -Perugia managed by Anas









RA9 A16 - Benevento (autostrada) managed by ANAS









RA12 Chieti Pescara (autostrada) managed by ANAS









SO:

+6.661,3 km MOTORWAY
+277 KM of RACCORDI AUTOSTRADALI classified as MOTORWAY
+141 KM of RACCORDI AUTOSTRADALI with DUAL CARRIAGEWAY
+??? KM of STRADA EXTRAURBANA PRINCIPALE
+??? KM of STRADA EXTRAURBANA SECONDARIA with DUAL CARRIAGEWAY with/without emergency lane with/without access restriction (no bycicle, ... )

----------------------------------------------------------------------------









(C) Gigillo83 @ http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rete_autostradale_italiana_con_superstrade.svg

This map shows all *autostrade*/_category A_ (green).

List: 
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostrade_in_Italia

This map also shows all 17 *RA-raccordi autostradali*.
Raccordi autostradali are all two lanes and are all two carriageways. 
Raccordi autostradali can be classified as:
*_autostrada/category A_ (green)
*_strada extraurbana principale/category B_ (blue)
*_strada extraurbana secondaria/category C_ (blue) with two carriageways and with access restrictions. In this case the emergency lane is often absent. 

List: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccordo_autostradale#RA-Raccordi_autostradali

This map also shows *superstrade* longer than 30 km (blue).
Superstrada can be classified as:
*_strada extraurbana principale (category B)_ 
*_strada extraurbana secondaria (category C)_ with two carriageways (with access restrictions or without; with emergency lane or without)

List:
Superstrade > 30km: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superstrada#A_carreggiate_separate


----------



## Eddard Stark

lucaf1 said:


> and then there are also raccordi autostradali.
> 
> Raccordi autostradali (total 418 km) are all dual carriageway, some are autostrada (277 km), some are strada extraurbana principale (aka superstrada) some are strada extraurbana secondaria (without emergency lane).
> 
> Exemple:
> 
> RA2 Salerno Avellino (autostrada) managed by ANAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RA3 Firenze Siena (strada extraurbana secondaria even if dual carriageway with same restriction of superstrade) managed by ANAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RA5 Sicignano (A3)-Potenza (autostrada) managed by ANAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RA6 Bettolle (A1) -Perugia managed by Anas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RA9 A16 - Benevento (autostrada) managed by ANAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RA12 Chieti Pescara (autostrada) managed by ANAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO:
> 
> +6.661,3 km MOTORWAY
> +277 KM of RACCORDI AUTOSTRADALI classified as MOTORWAY
> +141 KM of RACCORDI AUTOSTRADALI with DUAL CARRIAGEWAY
> +??? KM of STRADA EXTRAURBANA PRINCIPALE
> +??? KM of STRADA EXTRAURBANA SECONDARIA with DUAL CARRIAGEWAY with/without emergency lane with/without access restriction (no bycicle, ... )
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (C) Gigillo83 @ http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Rete_autostradale_italiana_con_superstrade.svg
> 
> This map shows all *autostrade*/_category A_ (green).
> 
> List:
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostrade_in_Italia
> 
> This map also shows all 17 *RA-raccordi autostradali*.
> Raccordi autostradali are all two lanes and are all two carriageways.
> Raccordi autostradali can be classified as:
> *_autostrada/category A_ (green)
> *_strada extraurbana principale/category B_ (blue)
> *_strada extraurbana secondaria/category C_ (blue) with two carriageways and with access restrictions. In this case the emergency lane is often absent.
> 
> List: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raccordo_autostradale#RA-Raccordi_autostradali
> 
> This map also shows *superstrade* longer than 30 km (blue).
> Superstrada can be classified as:
> *_strada extraurbana principale (category B)_
> *_strada extraurbana secondaria (category C)_ with two carriageways (with access restrictions or without; with emergency lane or without)
> 
> List:
> Superstrade > 30km: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superstrada#A_carreggiate_separate


of course there are many more superstrade, especially around towns.

Some +30km superstrade here are also lacking,as this is not very updated.


----------



## pepin0

caserass said:


> Spain : 13872 km


in 2006. Now over 14.689 km (+under construction)


----------



## bebe.2006

lucaf1, thank you for the detailed list for Italy. What we have now is: 6661 + 277 + 141 = 7079 km

+??? KM of STRADA EXTRAURBANA PRINCIPALE
+??? KM of STRADA EXTRAURBANA SECONDARIA

unknown

________________________________________________

pepin0 -done


----------



## big-dog

China's expressways ends up being 74,000 km by the end of 2010.



bebe.2006 said:


> Let`s make *some changes to the list by ChrisZwolle*. All data from this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highways, motorways, expressways, freeways in length:*
> 
> *The modified Chris's list *contains only dual carriageway (four or more lanes), grade separated (access controlled, limited-access) roads:
> 
> 1) United States 100.000 km
> 2) China 75.000 km
> 3) Spain 14.689 km
> 4) Germany 14.185 km
> 5) France 13.786 km
> 6) Brazil 11.000 km
> 7) Italy 7.079 km
> 8) Japan 6.946 km
> 9) Canada 6.165 km
> 10) Mexico 6.144 km (growing fast)
> 11) United Kingdom 3421 km
> 12) Saudi Arabia 3348 km
> 13) Thailand 2885 km (are those all expressways?)
> 14) Chile 2653 km
> 15) Netherlands 2360 km
> 16) Iraq 2227 km (i don't think they are all motorways)
> 17) Pakistan 2225 km
> 18) Portugal 2002 km
> 19) Argentina 2000 km (aprox.)
> 20) South Korea 1996 km
> 21) South Africa 1927 km
> 22) Morocco 1779 km
> 23) Belgium 1729 km
> 24) Turkey 1726 km
> 25) Australia 1700 km
> 26) Sweden 1700 km
> 27) Austria 1677 km
> 28) Switzerland 1638 km
> 29) Poland 1503 km ( + about 1300 under construction)
> 30) Malaysia 1471 km
> 31) United Arab Emirates 1392 km
> 32) Taiwan 1335 km
> 33)Algeria 1300 km
> 34) Hungary 1288 km
> 35) Venezuela 1256 km
> 36) Nigeria 1194 km
> 37) Czechia 1147 km
> 38) Croatia 1050 km
> 39) Griekenland 1030 km
> 40) Denmark 1010 km
> Egypt 988 km ( i doubt of all these motorways are real motorways)
> Syria 877 km
> Russia 770 km
> Iran 751 km
> Belarus 750 km
> Argentina 734 km
> Finland 653 km
> India 650 km
> Cuba 638 km
> Slovakia 605 km
> Slovenia 600 km
> Serbia 560 km
> Oman 550 km
> Lithuania 523 km
> Bulgaria 444 km
> Kuwait 420 km
> Jordan 401 km
> Indonesia 385 km (i thought they had more)
> Norway 350 km
> Qatar 333 km
> Uzbekistan 332 km
> El Salvador 327 km
> Israel 320 km
> Cyprus 276 km
> Peru 276 km
> Romania 266 km
> Dominican Republic 263 km
> Libya 262 km
> Uruguay 252 km
> Tunisia 249 km
> Cameroon 240 km
> Ukraine 200 km
> Macedonia 192 km
> Philippines 170 km ( i thought they had more)
> Cote d’Ivoire 162 km
> Kenya 153 km
> Singapore 150 km
> Lebanon 145 km
> New Zealand 144 km
> Latvia 132 km
> Luxembourg 114 km
> Myanmar 101 km
> Vietnam 100 km (new motorways)
> Estonia 75 km
> Zambia 50 km
> Ghana 35 km
> Jamaica 33 km
> Bahrain 30 km
> Gabon 30 km
> Guinea-Bissau 15 km
> 
> GRAND TOTAL: about 300.000 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

By 2050, China will likely have more motorways/expressways than the rest of the world combined.


----------



## hammersklavier

^^ I dunno about that. More than 90% of China's population lives in the eastern half of the country. There is little need to build more than a handful of expressways out in Xinjiang or Tibet, e.g. those from the heartland out to Lhasa, Urumqi, Kashgar, etc., and ringroads around the most populous of those.


----------



## Verso

^^ I doubt that; what about India and other countries? And don't forget that only eastern China will have many expressways, not western.

EDIT: hammersklavier was faster.


----------



## seem

Verso said:


> If you're already making changes, you can change Slovenia to 600 km, it won't increase much anyway.


Nice. 600 km = but you have all main motorways and basically your motorway network is completed. We have a bit more than 600 km but we even don't have a motorway between two biggest cities. Just a second, yes we do! Via Hungary!

Next year it will be about 700 km I think. :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Chinese Expressway network is supposed to be 250.000 kilometers long.

India will probably develop a large network as well, but its geography won't require as much expressways as it will in China. At least 18 more east-west and 9 more north-south expressways are planned in China.


----------



## oliver999

Muttie said:


> So a road like this one below is also counted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking....


not by chinese standard,because it's not closed both side.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Chinese Expressway network is supposed to be 250.000 kilometers long.


But if there're about 225,000 km of motorways outside China now, there will surely have been more than 250,000 km by 2050, don't you think?


----------



## g.spinoza

bebe.2006 said:


> lucaf1, thank you for the detailed list for Italy. What we have now is: 6661 + 277 + 141 = 7079 km
> 
> +??? KM of STRADA EXTRAURBANA PRINCIPALE
> +??? KM of STRADA EXTRAURBANA SECONDARIA
> 
> unknown


Italian superstrade are a nightmare for those who like a little bit of clear classifications.

As soon as I have some spare time I will start counting the most important superstrade and try to give an approximate figure about their extensions.


----------



## Restless

Muttie said:


> So a road like this one below is also counted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking....


I think the gradient looks too steep and the curves too extreme for an expressway. Plus it's not really grade separated and where are the breakdown lanes at the side?


----------



## michal_OMB

in Poland is 1602 km - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142261


----------



## fragel

big-dog said:


> China's expressways ends up being 74,000 km by the end of 2010.


This number in the table only covers expressways. I think a lot of Chinese Class I highways should be counted since they also meet the requirement in this post:
dual carriageway (four or more lanes), grade separated (access controlled, limited-access) roads​

Class I highway may be only partially access controlled, for example









But there are many Class I roads which are fully access controlled, and they are not included in the 74,000km of expressways network. For instance

西湟一级公路 XiHuang Class I Highway









西柏坡一级公路 Xibaipo Class I Highway









横坪一级公路 Hengping Class I Highway









The problem is that there is no classification of 'dual carriageway, grade separated roads' in China, it is either expressway(freeway) or Class I-IV highway, so it is hard to count the length of grade separated Class I highways.


----------



## Muttie

Restless said:


> I think the gradient looks too steep and the curves too extreme for an expressway. Plus it's not really grade separated and where are the breakdown lanes at the side?


Not all expressways have breakdown-lanes (look at the first class I highway pic in China for example), and to me this looks pretty seperated. The max speed on this road is 80-100 km/h and is based on its french counterparts. 

Apparently the definition of an expressway differs heavily from region to region.

Where I live, we make distinction between normal N roads - expressways and autoroutes. 

This is an autoroute:










This is seen an expressway:


----------



## nerdly_dood

So how do different countries rank in terms of length of autoroute/Interstate-comparable highways?


----------



## bubach_hlubach

Croatian motorway network as of September 2010 consists of 1124.9 km, not 1050 km. 75 kilometers can make a huuuge difference! :lol: :nuts: :lol:

*A1* - 454.5 km 
*A2* - 59.0 km 
*A3* - 306.5 km 
*A4* - 96.4 km
*A5* - 55.0 km
*A6* - 81.2 km
*A7* - 35.7 km
*A9* - 27.6 km
*A11* - 9.0 km

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highways_in_Croatia

:cheers:


----------



## Chrissib

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Chinese Expressway network is supposed to be 250.000 kilometers long.
> 
> India will probably develop a large network as well, but its geography won't require as much expressways as it will in China. At least 18 more east-west and 9 more north-south expressways are planned in China.


The motorway-network in the Ganges valley will be incredibly dense. Imagine an area of 500,000km² with the motorway density of the Dutch randstad.


----------



## Restless

The Class 1 highway in China is not classified as an expressway.

They're regarded as 2 separate categories for statistical purposes.




Muttie said:


> Not all expressways have breakdown-lanes (look at the first class I highway pic in China for example), and to me this looks pretty seperated. The max speed on this road is 80-100 km/h and is based on its french counterparts.
> 
> Apparently the definition of an expressway differs heavily from region to region.
> 
> Where I live, we make distinction between normal N roads - expressways and autoroutes.
> 
> This is an autoroute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is seen an expressway:


----------



## ngfede

updating the list we count

*Argentina*:
Highways ~1700 km.
Expressway ~350 km. (autovia nº 2)

Total: ~2050 km.

Projected to future: +15.000 km.
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70666357#post70666357


----------



## goliath01

Hey guys, here are South Africas numbers, I do however think that these arent up-to-date, as their have been massive upgrades these last few years and much more going on.

Roads in South Africa are classified as follows:

· National Highway Roads - these are classified by a number and having the letter "N" before them. Examples of these roads are the N1 and N2 from Cape Town, the N3 from Durban to Johannesburg and the N6 from East London to Bloemfontein. 
· Metropolitan Freeways - these are noted by a number with the "M" prefix. 
· The Provincial Main Roads - identified by the letter "R". Examples are the R21 from Pretoria to Johannesburg International Airport and the R27 from Cape Town to Upington. 
· Gravel Roads and secondary roads that are surfaced, and these are classified with a number. 
· Urban streets and roads in the major cities and towns of South Africa. 
· Generally unclassified roads. These roads are located off the beaten track in rural countryside areas.

*In total, there are just under 760,000 kilometers of road network in South Africa. **Nearly 10,000 km of fully surfaced National Highway toads and metropolitan freeways. **This total includes over 2,400 km of toll roads that are fully surfaced.*

56,000km of Provincial roads are completely surfaced to a very high quality finish.

There are 300,000km of gravel roads that are in very good condition and are perfect to drive on with just a two-wheel drive vehicle.

There are almost 170,000km of surfaced and non-surfaced roads in urban areas that are in excellent driving condition.

Over 220,000 km of unclassified roads that are located in rural country areas. The majority of these are perfect driving conditions for two wheel drive vehicles.

In fact, there are very few roads in South Africa that are totally exclusive for four wheel drive vehicles. This includes the National Parks that are largely self-drive parks, and the safari areas that are off the beaten track. Most of the National roads have a tarred surface and are in excellent driving condition. Obviously the more rural the road, the more possibility that it will have a poor driving surface and have pot holes and plenty of bumps!

In South Africa, many of the national highways that connect the major centres are toll roads, for example the N1 and N2. It is important to check out the toll fees before you embark on your journey and ensure that you have the cash/credit card on hand to pay to gain access! The average fees for a standard light two wheel drive vehicle range up to 50 South Africa Rands.
http://ezinearticles.com/?Types-of-Roads-in-South-Africa&id=3049989
Our roads,... 

Or, another site just for confirmation...

The highways, freeways and provincial main roads in South Africa are built and maintained to the highest possible standards. Together with safe South Africa driving conditions you are ensured of a smooth and safe ride. All our national highways have petrol stations with restaurants, restrooms and shops dispersed along the route. 

*The entire network of roads in South Africa comes to a total of 755,000 kilometres, classified as follows; *
*9,600 km of surfaced national highways and metropolitan freeways, including 2,400 km of toll roads of the highest standard. National highways are identified by a number with the prefix “N”. Metropolitan freeways are identified by a number with the prefix “M”. *

56,000 km of surfaced provincial roads of a very high standard. Provincial roads are identified by a number with the prefix “R”. 


300,000 km of gravel roads in excellent condition, usually identified by just a number. Perfectly driveable with an ordinary 2WD vehicle. 


168,000 km of surfaced and non-surfaced urban roads in good condition. 


221,000 km unclassified roads in rural areas. South Africa driving conditions of most of them are good enough for ordinary 2WD vehicles. 
http://www.south-africa-tours-and-travel.com/south-africa-driving.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I compiled an updated list for Europe. If you think there are errors let me know.


----------



## lucaf1

Italy: 
6.661,3 (31 12 2009 http://www.aiscat.it/pubblicazioni/downloads/trim_3_4_2009.pdf ) +

277 (RA classified as motorways) = 

6938,3 km


----------



## RustySword

@ChrisZwolle
Why not from the longest to the shortest?


----------



## lucaf1

@ChrisZwolle

Spain: autopistas and autovias
Italy: only autostrade and not superstrade
Germany: autobahn and gelbe autobahn?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Spain: motorways (Autovías and Autopistas)
Italy: motorways (Autostrade)
Germany: motorways (Autobahnen)

I do have the near exact figure for German Autobahnähnliche Straßen, but I do not have precise figures about the Italian Superstrade.


----------



## lucaf1

According to the law (Ley 25/1988, de 29 de julio, de Carreteras http://noticias.juridicas.com/base_datos/Admin/l25-1988.html#) autovias are not motorways/autopistas.

IMHO it is appropriate to do a ranking considering only motorways not including gelbe autobahn, superstrade and autovias.

In fact, the definition of motorways is similar in many countries. The definition of dual carriageway is different and especially the data are not available uniformly


----------



## khoojyh

India and Indonesia are totally out of what we expected.

I nvr been to Indonesia but India. India have to learn to make the road evenly build before they plan more motorway or expressway.

I believe those who visit Delhi or Mumbai will ask the same question as i ask "where is the expressway" "this is expressway???"


----------



## ChrisZwolle

lucaf1 said:


> According to the law (Ley 25/1988, de 29 de julio, de Carreteras http://noticias.juridicas.com/base_datos/Admin/l25-1988.html#) autovias are not motorways/autopistas.


That law was created to apply Autovía status to the radials of Madrid. Virtually all Spanish Autovías built since are of the exact samen design standard as Autopistas. Only their function is slightly different. 

There are good reasons to consider Autovías as full motorways like in any other country, the speed limit is 120 km/h to begin with, which is higher than any other expressway system except for some German Autobahnähnliche Straßen and the Polish 2x2 S-roads since January 1st or even higher than some motorway systems (Norway, Sweden, United Kingdom, until recently Denmark too).


----------



## Gadiri

*Morocan highways*

*Now : 1096 km* (RN8-Agadir)
*June 2011 : 1416 km *(Fes-Oujda)
*2015 : 1800 km*


http://www.adm.co.ma/ click on "dossier de presse"


----------



## malegi

Handsome said:


> OK,
> the rank of Highways(at least 4 lanes)
> 
> The world:230,000 kilometers
> 
> 1.USA:90,000 kilometers
> 2.China(mainland):40,000 kilometers
> 3.Canada:16,500 kilometers
> 4.Germany:11,000 kilometers
> 5.France:10,000 kilometers


Brazil has 11,000 kilometers of highways (at least 4 lanes). Soon it will be around 12,000km.


----------



## lucaf1

> There are good reasons to consider Autovías as full motorways


I agree.

But a ranking with no comparable data (yes autovias; not gelbe autobahn, ...) is not a ranking


----------



## Positronn

malegi said:


> Brazil has 11,000 kilometers of highways (at least 4 lanes). Soon it will be around 12,000km.


If it is considered the same standards, all the listed countries have more than that. Brazil 11,000km highway system has a much smaller portion with grade separation and minimum radius for curvees.


----------



## poshbakerloo

An interesting map of the UK network...


----------



## m56phil

Theres quite a bit missing on the above map....

M6 Connection to Scottish border missing.
M23 looks abit short?
M45 Missing
M55 Not connected to the M6
M57 Missing
M58 Missing
M61 Not connected to the M60
M181 Missing (ok its tiny)
M271 Missing (ok its tiny too)
A1(M) Missing in Cambridgeshire and all of Yorkshire...

must be at least 150km in total missing from this map.......

Also, technically it shouldnt be on it yet, but the M80 in Central scotland will be linked up, fixing yet again another missing link.


----------



## Alex Roney

Positronn said:


> If it is considered the same standards, all the listed countries have more than that. Brazil 11,000km highway system has a much smaller portion with grade separation and minimum radius for curvees.


I feel as if that's the case for the vast majority of developing countries, their figures are probably all inflated as well. I've been recently interested in Brazil's highway system, their seems to be some work done but I think theirs a lack of vision in various projects they seem very "local" by nature. Brazil needs a visionary project that seeks to connect most state capitals with a proper motor way, you see quite a few projects of a few kilometers here and there but nothing of a large state by state basis. I guess the BR 101 projects is the exception to that rule.


----------



## Gadiri

Gadiri said:


> *Morocan highways*
> 
> *Now : 1096 km* (RN8-Agadir)
> *June 2011 : 1416 km *(Fes-Oujda)
> *2015 : 1800 km*
> 
> 
> http://www.adm.co.ma/ click on "dossier de presse"


Fes - Oujda opened.

Now 1416km.

Chris, can you make a new classment ?


----------



## spacetweek

ChrisZwolle said:


> I compiled an updated list for Europe. If you think there are errors let me know.


Chris, I am keeping a detailed site on Irish motorways. The total now for the Republic of Ireland is not 1000 km, it is 918 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't update this list anymore. Everyone is free to update their network lengths with a quote of the ranks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Asia has surpassed North America with the largest network of controlled-access highways, thanks to the massive Chinese expressway construction programme. Asia now has the largest network in the world. 

The stats by continent:

* Asia: 117,631 km
* North America: 108,563 km
* Europe: 85,972 km
* South America: 12,931 km
* Africa: 7,909 km
* Oceania: 3,341 km

world total: 336,347 kilometers of controlled-access highway.


----------



## italystf

^^Did you calculated also the total lenght of Italian blue-signs expressways?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

No, that's the only expressway system in Europe I left out due to the lack of statistics about the Strada extraurbana principale. How many kilometers of them are there?


----------



## g.spinoza

Somewhere I read about 2500 km, but can't find the source.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> Asia has surpassed North America with the largest network of controlled-access highways, thanks to the massive Chinese expressway construction programme. Asia now has the largest network in the world.
> 
> The stats by continent:
> 
> * Asia: 117,631 km
> * North America: 108,563 km
> * Europe: 85,972 km
> * South America: 12,931 km
> * Africa: 7,909 km
> * Oceania: 3,341 km
> 
> world total: 336,347 kilometers of controlled-access highway.


Where exactly did you put borders of the continents? Ural Mountains, Ural River, Greater Caucasus, Bosphorus, Dardanelles, Suez Canal, Panama Canal, where is Indonesia, Canary Islands?


----------



## xrtn2

São Paulo and Parana State in Brazil


----------



## Darhet

*Poland*
23.12.2012
*Highways 1339,2 km.*
+271,8 km under construction+ 380 km planned

*Expressway 1141,7 km.*
+552,1 km under construction + 1485 km planned

Total *2480,9 *km
+ 823,9 km under construction.+ 1870 km planned

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=345003&page=230










all:5493,9 km Expressway and 1987,2 km Highways.


----------



## Verso

^^ How much of those 1,141.7 km of expressways are (at least) 4-lane and how much just 2-lane? I know S22 is 2-lane, for example.


----------



## Darhet

4-lane (existing) are s1 80,0 km, s2 0,7 km, s3 178,8 km, s5 72,3 km, s6 61,9 km,s7 245,8 km,s8 233,2 km, s10 45,4 km, s11 36,6km, s12 16,9 km and
8,7 km 2-lane; s14 9,2 km;s17 13,8 km, s19 2-lane-20,2 km,s22 50km 2-lane, s51 7km, s69 28,8 km 4-lane 
18,3 km 2-lane, s74 6,8 km
2-lane 97,2km
4-lane 1043km


----------



## Verso

Oh, so less than 10% is 2-lane. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The proportion of two-lane S-roads was higher in previous years, but virtually all new S-roads in Poland are now constructed as 2x2 expressways. The few that are constructed with 1x2 lanes are usually short bypasses of towns.


----------



## sotavento

kaunaz said:


> Probably someone dreamed these numbers. How it can be that France has quadruble more than Germany: 894,000.00 vs. 230,735.00  And Austria has almost same number of "highways" like Germany, bu we know that Germany is like 4 Austrias by area. And there are many more "strange" numbers that didn't are in reality.


Germany
Autobahn = 12,845 km (main highways /most tolled)
Bundesstraße = 40,000 km (other main roads /most 2 lanes only)
Landesstraße = ???
Gemeindestraße = ???

France
Autoroute = 12,000 km
Nationales = 30,500km
départementales = 365,000km

Portugal
Autoestradas = 3180km
Nacionais = 64,500km 

:nuts:


----------



## xrtn2

I tried to make a map about brazilian 4-lane or more.

Red: current highways.

Blue: Under construction or officialy planned.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*European motorway network*

I have made a preliminary account of the European motorway network. The length was 87 406 kilometers at 31 December 2012, up 1524 kilometers compared to a year ago. This makes the European motorway network the third longest in the world after Asia (#1) and geographical North America (#2).

This is preliminary because the German Autobahnähnlich (motorway-like) network needs a slightly better assessment and the UK full grade-separated dual carriageway network is not included. The Italian Superstrade are also not included. The lists also includes motorways in Turkey which are mostly in the Asian part of the country.


----------



## akif90

bebe.2006 said:


> Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=11619612#post11619612 :
> 
> Let`s make *some changes to the list by ChrisZwolle*. All data from this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Highways, motorways, expressways, freeways in length:*
> 
> *The modified Chris's list *contains only dual carriageway (four or more lanes), grade separated (access controlled, limited-access) roads:
> 
> 1) United States 100.000 km
> 2) China 75.000 km
> 3) Spain 14.000/15.000 km
> 4) Germany 14.185 km
> 5) France 13.786 km
> 6) Brazil 11.000 km
> 7) Japan 6.946 km
> 8) Italy 6.621 km
> 9) Canada 6.165 km
> 10) Mexico 6.144 km (growing fast)
> 11) United Kingdom 3421 km
> 12) Saudi Arabia 3348 km
> 13) Thailand 2885 km (are those all expressways?)
> 14) Chile 2653 km
> 15) Netherlands 2360 km
> 16) Iraq 2227 km (i don't think they are all motorways)
> 17) Pakistan 2225 km
> 18) Portugal 2002 km
> 19) Argentina 2000 km (aprox.)
> 20) South Korea 1996 km
> 21) South Africa 1927 km
> 22) Belgium 1729 km
> 23) Turkey 1726 km
> 24) Australia 1700 km
> 25) Sweden 1700 km
> 26) Austria 1677 km
> 27) Switzerland 1638 km
> 28) Poland 1498 km ( + about 1300 under construction)
> 29) *Malaysia 1630km(update)*
> 30) United Arab Emirates 1392 km
> 31) Taiwan 1335 km
> 32)Algeria 1300 km
> 33) Hungary 1288 km
> 34) Venezuela 1256 km
> 35) Nigeria 1194 km
> 36) Morocco 1152 km
> 37) Czechia 1147 km
> 38) Croatia 1050 km
> 39) Griekenland 1030 km
> 40) Denmark 1010 km
> Egypt 988 km ( i doubt of all these motorways are real motorways)
> Syria 877 km
> Russia 770 km
> Iran 751 km
> Belarus 750 km
> Argentina 734 km
> Finland 653 km
> India 650 km
> Cuba 638 km
> Slovakia 605 km
> Serbia 560 km
> Oman 550 km
> Lithuania 523 km
> Bulgaria 444 km
> Slovenia 442 km
> Kuwait 420 km
> Jordan 401 km
> Indonesia 385 km (i thought they had more)
> Norway 350 km
> Qatar 333 km
> Uzbekistan 332 km
> El Salvador 327 km
> Cyprus 276 km
> Peru 276 km
> Romania 266 km
> Dominican Republic 263 km
> Libya 262 km
> Uruguay 252 km
> Tunisia 249 km
> Cameroon 240 km
> Ukraine 200 km
> Macedonia 192 km
> Philippines 170 km ( i thought they had more)
> Cote d’Ivoire 162 km
> Kenya 153 km
> Singapore 150 km
> Lebanon 145 km
> New Zealand 144 km
> Latvia 132 km
> Israel 126 km
> Luxembourg 114 km
> Myanmar 101 km
> Vietnam 100 km (new motorways)
> Estonia 75 km
> Zambia 50 km
> Ghana 35 km
> Jamaica 33 km
> Bahrain 30 km
> Gabon 30 km
> Guinea-Bissau 15 km
> 
> GRAND TOTAL: about 300.000 km



The expressway network of Malaysia is considered the best expressway network in Southeast Asia and also in Asia after Japan and China. [1] They were 27 highways in the country and the total length is 1,630 kilometres (1,010 mi).[1] and another 219.3 kilometres (136.3 mi) is still under construction. The closed toll expressway system is similar to the Japanese Expressway System and Chinese Expressway System. All Malaysian toll expressways are managed in the Build-Operate-Transfer (BOT) system.


----------



## Smelser

Chris's list reports Canada as having 6,165 kms of freeway or motorway. Frankly I find it difficult to accept that figure and wonder what the source is. To me it seems high by a factor of two or more.


----------



## csd

*Ireland is missing*

...missing Ireland's 1,000+ km of motorways/motorway-like roads.

/csd


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Smelser said:


> Chris's list reports Canada as having 6,165 kms of freeway or motorway. Frankly I find it difficult to accept that figure and wonder what the source is. To me it seems high by a factor of two or more.


According to my data, Canada currently has 6 320 kilometers of freeway / autoroute. 

It's listed as following:

* Québec: 2 097 km
* Ontario: 1 930 km
* New Brunswick: 749 km
* Alberta: 609 km
* British Columbia: 535 km
* Nova Scotia: 363 km
* Saskatchewan: 37 km

Other provinces and territories have no freeways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*European motorway network*

I made a more complete assessment of the European motorway network, including the secondary dual carriageway network of Italy, United Kingdom, France and Germany.

According to this data, Europe has 91 489 kilometers of motorways and motorway-like roads. 

The top 10 is as following:

* Spain: 15 751 km
* Germany: 15 249 km (including 2 365 km Autobahnähnliche Straße)
* France: 14 685 km (including 3 565 km of Voie Expresse)
* Italy: 9 727 km (including 2 770 km of Superstrada)
* United Kingdom: 6 016 km (including 2 780 km of dual carriageways with grade-separation)
* Portugal: 2 989 km
* Netherlands: 2 465 km
* Poland: 2 193 km
* Greece: 2 085 km
* Austria: 1 911 km


----------



## n20

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to my data, Canada currently has 6 320 kilometers of freeway / autoroute.
> 
> It's listed as following:
> 
> * Québec: 2 097 km
> * Ontario: 1 930 km
> * New Brunswick: 749 km
> * Alberta: 609 km
> * British Columbia: 535 km
> * Nova Scotia: 363 km
> * Saskatchewan: 37 km
> 
> Other provinces and territories have no freeways.


Pray tell me, why are you including freeways for some countries and only access-controlled tollways for some other countries?


----------



## Arbenit

n20 said:


> Pray tell me, why are you including freeways for some countries and only access-controlled tollways for some other countries?


Freeways are grade separated, access controlled highways. Freeways can be tolled or can be toll free. 

Freeways are called *free*ways because traffic flow runs *free *(uninterrupted - without disturbance), not because freeways are toll free.


----------



## n20

Arbenit said:


> Freeways are grade separated, access controlled highways. Freeways can be tolled or can be toll free.
> 
> Freeways are called *free*ways because traffic flow runs *free *(uninterrupted - without disturbance), not because freeways are toll free.


Let's take an example of #48 in Chris' list: India.

Although India has the world's second-largest road network today at 4.32 million km (a reference) ranging from paved district roads to major expressways, only the following can be considered in this discussion:

There are 70,934 km of national highways in India. Of these, 16,553 km are completed toll free access-controlled highways (four-laned or six-laned). 

references: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_road_network

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Highway_(India)

http://www.nhai.org/images/aprilwebsitemap2012/Phase%20%20I%20II%20III%20Eng.jpg - April 2012

http://www.nhai.org/Doc/23june12/NH_NH%20wise.pdf - the total national highway network, of which about 6000 km is not yet completed, so not access controlled.

In addition, there are 1000 km (620 mi) of completed national expressways that are between 6-lanes to 32-lanes.

reference:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Highway_(India)#Indian_road_network

Also, there are a few thousands of km of completed state highways that are now access-controlled; however, I need to confirm the exact number.
reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_road_network#State_Highways

However, India is at only 650 km in the aforementioned list; this seems to be a result of incomplete research / outdated data being used for this country.
There are several pictures of these freeways and expressways available to dispel any doubts regarding their validity.

The minimum number for access-controlled four-laned or higher freeways + tollways in India should be *17,553 km.*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A tolled 4-lane National Highway in India can in no way be considered a motorway or motorway-like road. Nearly all of them have unlimited roadside access, slow and unmotorized traffic and only grade-separated interchanges at major intersections. They are nowhere near the league of expressways in China or Malaysia.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil has few highways.hno:

In 2013 starts works in 7,000 kms. Finally brazilian governmment awoke.:cheers:

Most blue highways starts in 2013.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Countries like Brazil have the problem that some routes are of high standard, but just below motorway(like) standards due to U-turns and roadside access, while nearly all other intersections are grade-separated. Russia has many roads like that as well.


----------



## kolejorz.

ChrisZwolle said:


> I made a more complete assessment of the European motorway network, including the secondary dual carriageway network of Italy, United Kingdom, France and Germany.
> 
> According to this data, Europe has 91 489 kilometers of motorways and motorway-like roads.
> 
> The top 10 is as following:
> 
> * Spain: 15 751 km
> * Germany: 15 249 km (including 2 365 km Autobahnähnliche Straße)
> * France: 14 685 km (including 3 565 km of Voie Expresse)
> * Italy: 9 727 km (including 2 770 km of Superstrada)
> * United Kingdom: 6 016 km (including 2 780 km of dual carriageways with grade-separation)
> * Portugal: 2 989 km
> * Netherlands: 2 465 km
> * Poland: 2 193 km
> * Greece: 2 085 km
> * Austria: 1 911 km


In Poland we have 2 439 km motorways and expressways now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It excludes two-lane expressways.


----------



## kolejorz.

^^ In Poland is 1368 km motorways and 1055 km expressways, so.. sorry but I some don't understand why 2139 km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not all expressways in Poland have 4 lanes. According to this post there are 827,8 kilometers of 2x2 drogi ekspresowe.


----------



## kolejorz.

Ok, now I understand  early I meant "two-lane" as two-roads


----------



## n20

ChrisZwolle said:


> A tolled 4-lane National Highway in India can in no way be considered a motorway or motorway-like road. Nearly all of them have unlimited roadside access, slow and unmotorized traffic and only grade-separated interchanges at major intersections. They are nowhere near the league of expressways in China or Malaysia.


54,200 km of India's National Highways truly cannot be considered access-controlled grade-separated freeways. However, the completed 16,553 km of completed National Highways (Freeways) should definitely be considered.
I've driven on a few German Autobahns, more than 30% of the US Interstate system and the Canadian inter-provincial highways etc, and I can say that while these 16,553 km are not in the same league, they're definitely in the same category.

Here are some pictures of a few of these 4-lane / 6-lane National Freeways:

(1) Kathipara interchange on a national freeway system in Chennai (southern India):









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/Kathipara.jpg

(2) Pune Bypass - part of a national freeway system bypassing Pune (western India)









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/63/Modimg20.jpg

(3) Somewhere in central India along the EWNS freeway (national highway 75):









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c6/NH75.jpg

(4) NH7 (national freeway) somewhere in Central India:









source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Nh_7.jpg

(5) National highway in western India:









source: http://www.walkthroughindia.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Ahmedabad-Vadodara-Expressway.jpg

Also, where did the number 650 km arrive for India? There are 1000 km of national expressways in India. I'll post some pictures of the completed expressways as well. Just want to ensure we have the correct numbers.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

n20 said:


> Also, where did the number 650 km arrive for India? There are 1000 km of national expressways in India. I'll post some pictures of the completed expressways as well. Just want to ensure we have the correct numbers.


The list quoted was 2 years old. The current number of expressways in India is about 1180 kilometers.


----------



## xrtn2

u-turn is a big problem.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> _Motorway_ is used in parts of Australia, in other parts they use _freeway_.


my friend from Meloburne says expressway far all higher class roads.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most controlled-access highways in Australia have names. Highway, Expressway, Freeway & Motorway are all used.


----------



## italystf

temp_usr said:


> Yes sure, but many persons make this same confusion cause the term motorway in not too much used in North America and Australia.
> 
> IMO the european terms are quite better significant are more commonly used without confusion:
> 
> De: Autobahn
> Fr: Autoroute
> Sp: Autopista
> It: Autostrada


The Spanish word Autopista is ambiguous too, as in Spain it's used for tolled motorways only, while toll-free ones are called Autovia.
I think that other Spanish-speaking countries like Mexico, use Autopista only.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

x-type said:


> my friend from Meloburne says expressway far all higher class roads.


There are no roads called expressway in Melbourne or anywhere in the state of Victoria I believe.
As Chris already stated Australia uses all kinds of names depending in which state the road is located. In the case of Victoria it's freeway.


----------



## temp_usr

italystf said:


> The Spanish word Autopista is ambiguous too, as in Spain it's used for tolled motorways only, while toll-free ones are called Autovia. I think that other Spanish-speaking countries like Mexico, use Autopista only.


Yes sure named A7, A8, Ap7, Ap8 etc.. 

Sometimes the same numbers connect same cities for free or paiement ..


----------



## xrtn2

In Portuguese

_Rodovia _(paved road)
_Estrada _(unpaved road)
Brazil:
_Autopista, Via Expressa_ (expressway, motorway etc, both are not common)
Portugal:
_Autoestrada_( expressway, motorway etc )


----------



## hammersklavier

aswnl said:


> China has more freeways than the US these days.


They also have more than 4x the population density! Clearly more people = more demand = more roads.


Penn's Woods said:


> We'll have to rectify that!
> 
> :cheers:


...diminishing returns? :nuts:


----------



## solchante




----------



## Ryme Intrinseca

ChrisZwolle said:


> I made a more complete assessment of the European motorway network, including the secondary dual carriageway network of Italy, United Kingdom, France and Germany.
> 
> According to this data, Europe has 91 489 kilometers of motorways and motorway-like roads.
> 
> The top 10 is as following:
> 
> * Spain: 15 751 km
> * Germany: 15 249 km (including 2 365 km Autobahnähnliche Straße)
> * France: 14 685 km (including 3 565 km of Voie Expresse)
> * Italy: 9 727 km (including 2 770 km of Superstrada)
> * United Kingdom: 6 016 km (including 2 780 km of dual carriageways with grade-separation)
> * Portugal: 2 989 km
> * Netherlands: 2 465 km
> * Poland: 2 193 km
> * Greece: 2 085 km
> * Austria: 1 911 km


Interesting to compare this to the four-way full access freeflow interchange top ten, as follows:

* Germany 245
* Spain 101
* Italy 62
* Portugal 42
* Poland 36
* France 29
* Netherlands 23
* Belgium 22
* Bulgaria 13
* United Kingdom 13

Details: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1944097


----------



## lawdefender

*List of countries by expressway network size
*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_road_network_size


Rank	Country	Expressway length (km)	Date of information


1	China	131,000	2017

2	United States	77,017 2017

3	Canada	17,000	2013

4	Spain	16,583	2013

5	Mexico	15,283	2014

6	Germany	12,917	2013

7	France	11,882	2013

8	Brazil	11,000	2013

9	Japan	8,050	2012

10	Italy	6,758	2013
__________________


----------



## KIWIKAAS

lawdefender said:


> *List of countries by expressway network size
> *
> 
> 
> 2	United States	77,017 2017
> 
> 3	Canada	17,000	2013
> 
> 
> __________________


The listed freeway network for the U.S. is only Interstate Highways. It doesent include the 10's of thousands of km's of U.S., state and local freeways.
I think the true length of the U.S. network would be well above 100,000 km.

I get the impression that the Canadian total includes divided highways with at-grade intersections. I stand to be corrected


----------



## ajch

KIWIKAAS said:


> The listed freeway network for the U.S. is only Interstate Highways. It doesent include the 10's of thousands of km's of U.S., state and local freeways.
> I think the true length of the U.S. network would be well above 100,000 km.
> 
> I get the impression that the Canadian total includes divided highways with at-grade intersections. I stand to be corrected


You are right in both

Canada has more or less 7000 km of motorways
United States has more or less 93000 km of motorways


----------



## ajch

The official data for spanish motorway network is

15336 kms (at 31/12/2015)

There are also 1686 kms of dual carriage road with at grade crossing (not counted for international comparisons)


----------



## MichiH

lawdefender said:


> *List of countries by expressway network size
> *
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...d_network_size


Your link is broken.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_road_network_size

However, the list is useless because it compares apples and oranges hno:

There is also a list about rail transport network size: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_rail_transport_network_size


----------



## ChrisZwolle

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution_of_motorway_construction_in_European_Union_member_states

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution_of_motorway_construction_in_European_nations

Probably a hobby project of some teenager. The data is inaccurate.


----------



## lawdefender

By 2020, Chinese Transportation system planning:

http://kuaixun.stcn.com/2017/0301/13080910.shtml

High speed railway in operation: 30,000 km

Railway in operation: 150,000 km

Expressway in operation: 150,000 km


----------



## Namibija

I see that section about Bosnia and Herzegovina isn't updated, so I will put some info here:

*Expressways*:

(Butila - Briješće - Safet Zajko Street) - 4 km
(Blažuj - Ilidža - Džemal Bijedić street) - 7 km
(Banja Luka - Klašnice) - 12 km

*Total*: 23 km

*Motorways*

(Croatian border - Bijača - Zvirovići) - 9 km
(Tarčin - Drivuša) - 88 km
(Jakupovci - Gradiška) - 31 km
(Johovac - Prnjavor) - 36 km

*Total*: 164 km

*Motorways under construction:*

(Mahovljani - Prnjavor) - 36 km // Some sections will be opened this year, other will be opened next year.
(Odžak - Svilaj - Croatian border) - 11 km // It will be opened next year.
(Drivuša - Donja Gračanica) - 8km // Opening date, still unknown, probably by the end of 2019 with the additional 3 km where construction still didn't started.
(Zvirovići - Počitelj) - 11 km // Construction will start in September and it's planned to be opened in 2020.

*Total*: 66 km


----------



## Penn's Woods

KIWIKAAS said:


> The listed freeway network for the U.S. is only Interstate Highways. It doesent include the 10's of thousands of km's of U.S., state and local freeways.
> I think the true length of the U.S. network would be well above 100,000 km.
> 
> I get the impression that the Canadian total includes divided highways with at-grade intersections. I stand to be corrected





ajch said:


> You are right in both
> 
> Canada has more or less 7000 km of motorways
> United States has more or less 93000 km of motorways


That Canadian number (the 17,000 km originally given) seemed high to me too.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Something in the range of 7200 - 7500 km would be more accurate for Canada. I last checked the freeway mileage of Canada as of 1/1/16 and came to 7242 km.

It's interesting though that twinned highways in the Prairie Provinces are not freeways (no overpasses) but allow higher speeds (110 km/h) than the real controlled-access highways of Ontario and Québec where you can only drive 100 km/h.


----------



## beto_chaves

ChrisZwolle said:


> in length:
> 
> 1) United States 75.009km
> 2) China 34.288km (growing over 4500km each year)
> 3) Canada 17.000km (seems kind of unlikely to me)
> 4) Spain 13.156km
> 5) Germany 12.200km
> 6) Brazil 11.000km
> 7) France 11.000km
> 8) Japan 6.946km
> 9) Italy 6.621km
> 10) Mexico 6.144km (growing fast)
> 11) India 4885km (seems unlikely to me)
> 12) Saudi Arabia 3348km
> 13) Thailand 2885km (are those all expressways?)
> 14) Chile 2653km
> 15) Netherlands 2360km
> 16) Iraq 2227km (i don't think they are all motorways)
> 17) Pakistan 2225km
> 18) Portugal 2002km
> 19) South Korea 1996km
> 20) South Africa 1927km
> 21) Ukraine 1770km (most of them are grade-expressways i guess)
> 22) Belgium 1729km
> 23) Turkey 1726km
> 24) Australia 1700km
> 25) Austria 1677km
> 26) Switzerland 1638km
> 27) Sweden 1428km
> 28) United Arab Emirates 1392km
> 29) Venezuela 1256km
> 30) Nigeria 1194km
> 31) Malaysia 1192km
> 32) Croatia 1050km
> 33) Griekenland 1030km
> 34) Denmark 1010km
> Egypt 988km ( i doubt of all these motorways are real motorways)
> Syria 877km
> Taiwan 872km
> Hungary 860km
> Russia 770km
> Iran 751km
> Belarus 750km
> Argentina 734km
> Poland 665km
> Finland 653km
> Algeria 640km
> Cuba 638km
> Morocco 581km
> Serbia 560km
> Oman 550km
> Lithuania 523km
> Czechia 498km
> Slovenia 442km
> Kuwait 420km
> Jordan 401km
> Indonesia 385km (i thought they had more)
> Qatar 333km
> Uzbekistan 332km
> Bulgaria 328km
> El Salvador 327km
> Slovakia 316km
> Cyprus 276km
> Peru 276km
> Romania 266km
> Dominican Republic 263km
> Libya 262km
> Uruguay 252km
> Tunisia 249km
> Cameroon 240km
> Macedonia 192km
> Philippines 170km ( i thought they had more)
> Cote d’Ivoire 162km
> Kenya 153km
> Singapore 150km
> Lebanon 145km
> New Zealand 144km
> Latvia 132km
> Norway 128km
> Israel 126km
> Luxembourg 114km
> Myanmar 101km
> Vietnam 100km (new motorways)
> Estonia 75km
> Zambia 50km
> Ghana 35km
> Jamaica 33km
> Bahrain 30km
> Gabon 30km
> Guinea-Bissau 15km
> 
> GRAND TOTAL: 259.027km


Small update for Portugal: as per 2016 data (from Infraestruturas de Portugal), the current no. of kms of motorways is 3087.


----------

